# Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010



## Peter K. (23. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

mit Zustimmung der Anglerboard.de Redaktion eröffne ich diesen Thread.

Bei der Vielfalt der verschiedenen Fanggewässer im aktuellen Raubfischthread, verliert man schnell den Überblick. Um dies zu umgehen und etwas Ordnung in die Sache zu bringen, habe ich diesen Thread ins Leben gerufen.

In Zukunft wäre es schön, wenn ihr eure gefangenen Zanderfänge vom Rhein hier posten könntet. So kann man sich gezielter austauschen und schöne Bilder bestaunen.

Jede Zander aus dem Rhein ist in diesem Thread herzlich willkommen!

Viel Spaß und Petri Heil!!!!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

gute idee! hoffe das ich morgen dann einen vor die linse bekomme!


----------



## weberei (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Dann melde ich doch mal direkt einen 50er Zander.






Gefangen am Freitag, 15.10. in Düsseldorf. Köder war ein weißer GuFi, 7cm klein am 10g Kopf (im Buhnenfeld, etwa an der Strömungskante)

Es war mein 2. Fisch im Leben, mein erster Zander...


----------



## paul hucho (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Nice fish!!! Petri.


----------



## Frankia (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

find ich gut...!!!

Besser wäre, Du knüpfst Bedingungen daran..

Region
Buhne, Boot...
welcher Köder

etc.

Frankia


----------



## Habakuk (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@Peter K.
Der Zander auf dem Profilbild sieht auch nciht schlecht aus. Wieviel hatte der gehabt?


----------



## zesch (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Hallo Peter !

= heute nur Kinderstube im DU Bereich....

(Hafen + Buhnen)

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Peter K. (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Heute gab es Zanderfischen mal ganz edel.

Wollte zuerst garnicht gehen, da es wie aus Eimern goß.

Zum Glück habe ich mich dann doch anders entschieden.

War relativ spät am Wasser angekommen. Gegen 20.25 kam dann der erste Fisch und der letzte um kurz vor 22.00.

Und was für welche

3 Fische waren es am Ende ,davon ein 80+, 70+ und 55er

Ich liebe diese Tage.. und nun genießt die Fotos!

Petri an den vorherigen Zanderfänger

@Winnetou
Das war mein bis dato Größter. 100cm!!


----------



## paul hucho (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

junge, junge sehr schön dickes petri


:vik:


----------



## Habakuk (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Tolle Fische!!! Wieviel Gramm Köpfe fischst du? Stehen die Zander bei euch noch falch?


----------



## WallerKalle04 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

gerstern ein 60+ und LarsS nen 55er Zander! Fotos folgen!


----------



## Peter K. (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Petri Kalle! bin mal auf die Fotos gespannt.

Bei mir gabs gestern nur 2 kleine Schniepel von 45cm auf Gufi.

Gestern standen die Zander am Grund.Komplett andere Bedingungen wie den Tag davor.


----------



## Peter K. (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Heute gab es 3 schöne Zander. 

Im Gegensatz zu gestern, stimmten die Größen auch.

Zwei knappe 60+ und ein 55er...


----------



## Angelkiste (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Yo Peter, eine nette Idee dein Rheinthread und Petri.
Immer wieder schön die News aus der Heimat gesammelt zu sehen#h
Bin im November auch wieder im Lande:m


----------



## aalk47 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

schone fische, gute idee fuern thread ... ich hoffe, auch bald mal was dazu beitragen zu koennen.


----------



## Peter K. (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Heute war ein traumhafter Angeltag.

Es fing aber schlecht an. Der erste Spot brachte keinen einzigen Fischkontakt. Der zweite Spot hatte es dann wieder insich.

Nach geschätzten 5 min kam der erste Fisch. Ein schöner 65er, gut genährt und knallhart auf den Wobbler.

Der nächste Wurf brachte dann den Fisch des Jahres bis jetzt , für mich!

Genau 90,0cm und sehr gut genährt! Super Drill, schöner knallharter Biss! Besser gehts nicht.

Danach folgte noch ein halbstarker 50er.

Der bislang beste Wobbelabend und größter Zander auf Wobbler!


----------



## carpjunkie (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

nicht schlecht!
aber im vergleich zum 90er wirken die anderen beiden ja fast "klein"


----------



## ProBass99 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@ Peter K. 

Von mir auch ein fettes Petrie zum Zetti... echt geiler Fisch... weiter so 

gruß ProBass99


----------



## fischdieb22 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Alter Vatter... nette Fische Peter!#6

Also mittlerweile verzweifel ich bei den Bildern die du von den letzten Tagen vorlegst...
Ich bin ja schon froh wenn ich mal einen grade maßigen am Band habe. Scheinbar mach ich doch irgendwas falsch|uhoh:

Auf jeden Fall ein fettes Petri für die tollen Fische.


----------



## Habakuk (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Konnten heute nur einen Zander fangen. 42cm hatte der kleine, deshalb kein Foto. *Der 90er ist spitze*!


----------



## zorra (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Die Wobbler Rute würde mich mal intressieren und wie du die Fotos alleine hinbekommst...mit Stativ???
weiterhin Petri Heil.
gr.zorra


----------



## mefohunter84 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@ Peter,

auch von mir ein dickes   *Petri Heil*   zu diesen tollen Stachelrittern!
Bin seit einigen Wochen in D`dorf tätig und hoffe sehr, noch in diesem Jahr hier am Rhein meinen 1. "Rheinzander" zu fangen.

TL
Rolf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Hier noch ein Zander vom Rhein war letzte Zeit wenig Online hatte Umzug Stress und kein Internet jetzt bin wieder on und die Zanderzeit fängt erst richtig an...


----------



## WallerKalle04 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Bin auch im Umzugsstress bilder werden noch nachgereicht! hoffe das ich montag los kann!!! Petri zu den schönen Zandern!


----------



## Peter K. (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Petri an BadBoy!

@Zorra

Ich fische die Daiwa Infinity Q 270 in 40-80g.

Da ich nie alleine am Wasser bin, macht mein Angelkumpel die Fotos dann.


----------



## Don Carlos (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@ Peter

Du übertreibst es im Moment aber ganz schön mit deinen Zanderfängen. 

Nein Nein, Petri zu den wirklichen schönen Z´s die du täglich zu einem Landgang überreden kannst... Wirklich tolle Fische dabei...

Ich habe am Samstag endlich meinen ersten Zander am Rhein fangen können, hat 56 cm gemessen, leider hatte ich keine Kamera dabei. 

Gefangen wie soll es anders sein, durch einen Tip von Peter, danke dafür nochmal. 

Viel Glück euch allen für die nächsten Wochen. Gruß Don


----------



## zorra (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Petri an BadBoy!
> 
> @Zorra
> 
> ...


....Danke für die Info....mit den Fischen klappt es besser wie mit dem Fotografieren...muss noch üben.:m
gr.zorra


----------



## Carphunter-SL (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Nabend zusammen,

Bei mir will es einfach nich klappen mit den Zandern...

Könnt ihr mir eventuell ein oder 2 schöne Wobbler zum Zanderwobbeln empfehlen?

Wäre klasse....



MfG

Sascha


Ps: Damit der Thread nich zu gemüllt wird gerne auch per PN.


----------



## Habakuk (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Da ich nie alleine am Wasser bin, macht mein Angelkumpel die Fotos dann.


 
Fängt er keine Fische die du fotografieren kannst .


----------



## Gufiwerfer (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Petri an alle erfolgreichen Fänger,werde Samstag Abend auch mal zum Rhein düsen,Wasser steigt ja wieder das lässt hoffen


----------



## h3nn3 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Illex Squirrel 76 SP und Salmo Perch 8cm!
Beides sind ausgezeichnete Zander Wobbler!
Bei der Farbe musst du ausprobieren was läuft. Immer gut für die Nacht ist Firetiger! Aber auch Weissfischdekore sind nicht zu vernachlässigen.
Bei uns am Kanal läuft auch den Illex in weiss super!
Hoffe damit klappts besser 
lg, h3nn3



Carphunter-SL schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> Bei mir will es einfach nich klappen mit den Zandern...
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael_05er (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Ich war ein paar Tage auf einem eher langweiligen Seminar in Köln. Glücklicherweise hatte ich mich für abends mit zwei Kölner Anglern verabredet, und das Ergebnis war ein schöner Zander von 67 cm und 4,5 Pfund auf einen blau-weißen Gummifisch. Meine Mitangler waren auch erfolgreich, da gibts aber kein Bild von.


----------



## Peter K. (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Petri an die Fänger!!

Also an Wobblern kann ich alle flachlaufende Rapalla und Illex empfehlen, möglichst dunkles Dekor wählen, da dieser sich besser gegen den Himmel absetzt!

Wollte auch nur kurz bescheid geben, dass ich für eine Woche erstmal nicht ans Wasser komme, da ich ins Ausland fahre.

Hoffe ihr haltet den Thread am leben und ich versuche auch mal reinzugucken.

Vor allem eine Bitte an alle Rheinangler... Lasst mir noch ein paar Fische übrig

Viel Erfolg und Petri Heil!


----------



## Gufiwerfer (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Schönen Urlaub @ Peter,werde morgen früh mal zum Rhein,drückt mal die Daumen das ich was schönes ans Band bekomme,hätte morgen auch nen Fotografen dabei


----------



## Carphunter-SL (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



h3nn3 schrieb:


> Illex Squirrel 76 SP und Salmo Perch 8cm!
> Beides sind ausgezeichnete Zander Wobbler!
> Bei der Farbe musst du ausprobieren was läuft. Immer gut für die Nacht ist Firetiger! Aber auch Weissfischdekore sind nicht zu vernachlässigen.
> Bei uns am Kanal läuft auch den Illex in weiss super!
> ...




Danke für die Antwort, werd das mal Testen mit diesen Modellen und dann Berichten.



MfG

Sascha


----------



## Peter K. (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@Carphunter

probier es mal mit dem Berkley Frenzy! Liegt vom Preis her ganz gut und fängt sehr gut am Rhein!

Petri euch


----------



## ulli1982 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Heute gab es Zanderfischen mal ganz edel.
> 
> Wollte zuerst garnicht gehen, da es wie aus Eimern goß.
> 
> ...




HAMMER NICE :vik::vik::vik:Schöne dinger Petri mein Freund!!!!


----------



## KVP (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@Peter K.
Klasse Fische zeigst Du uns da,dazu ein großes PETRI.
Du emphielst jemandem,flach laufende Wobbler,aber auf
den Fangfotos glaube ich Tiefläufer zu sehen!
Fängst Du die Zander wirklich im Rhein,oder in seinen
Nebengewässern ;+
Gruß KVP


----------



## Promachos (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Hallo KVP,

der Wobbler auf dem ersten Photo ist kein Tiefläufer, schau dir mal die kurze und steile Tauchschaufel an. Für die anderen Photos sind meine Augen anscheinend zu schlecht.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## KVP (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Dann setz doch mal die Sonnenbrille ab. #h


----------



## u-see fischer (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Ich sehe auf den Bilder sowohl Falch- als auch Tief laufende Wobbler.

Schaust Du Dir die Bilder vom 23.10. an, sehe ich da eigendlich nur flachlaufende Wobbler, auf den Bilder vom 25.10. und 26.10. sind auch tieflaufende Wobbler zu sehen.


----------



## zorra (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

.....ausprobieren....wene die ersten 10Stck.mal weg hast dann weisste wat für nee Schaufel du brauchst.:q
gr,zorra


----------



## Peter K. (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

moin,

Es handelt sich um einen Wobbler, der auf c.a 1-1,5m geht. 

Je nach Spot und Tiefe, führe ich ihn auf 1m oder mehr.

Ein gewisser Teil der Fische, steht meist etwas tiefer und wenn ich keinen Biss mehr auf flachlaufende bekomme, kommt der andere zum Einsatz.

Man kann selbst beeinflußen, wie tief der Wobbler geht, je nachdem wir man die Rute hält.

Es gibt auch Tage, wo die Zander die flachen Stellen nicht aufsuchen und dann auf dem Grund kleben. 

Aber Vorsicht ist geboten, bei tieflaufenden Wobblern, weil die Hängergefahr potenziel höher ist, wenn auch selten.

Gruß


----------



## WallerKalle04 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

hier mein 65er von letztens nachgeliefert! foto zusammen mit LarsS dem ich mal gezeigt habe wie man Zettis verhaftet und auch er konnte nen 55er landen nach dem er ca 30mal erfolglos blieb am Rhein. einmal mit mir unterwegs und gleich erfolgreich. so jetzt muss ich weiter machen hier die neue Bude muss fertig werden damit ich am Wochenende los kann zum Rhein!#6


----------



## Habakuk (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Konnten heute Morgen neben 10 schönen Barsche auch 3 Zander fangen, 3 sind mir noch im Drill verloren gegangen.


----------



## aalk47 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@wallerkalle:
hatte ihr so lange beisspausen, dass ihr den sand am angelplatz noch so adrett harken konntet?


----------



## Peter K. (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Petri an Kalle und Winnetou!

@aalk47

Sieht eher aus wie ein Bootssteg bzw Slipstelle


----------



## Dany73 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Petri WallerKalle und Winnetou zu den feinen Fängen!
Sieht so aus als ob ihr das andauernd macht


----------



## zorra (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Petri an Kalle und Winnetou!
> 
> @aalk47
> 
> Sieht eher aus wie ein Bootssteg bzw Slipstelle


....würde auf Panzerstrasse tippen.
zorra


----------



## Besorger (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

klein aber fein


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Heute gab es 17 Zander und 8 Barsche...Zander waren alle bis 60 cm...2 Barsche waren 30+


----------



## WallerKalle04 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



aalk47 schrieb:


> @wallerkalle:
> hatte ihr so lange beisspausen, dass ihr den sand am angelplatz noch so adrett harken konntet?


 

ordnung muss sein


----------



## WallerKalle04 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Heute gab es 17 Zander und 8 Barsche...Zander waren alle bis 60 cm...2 Barsche waren 30+


 

und wo sind die Zander?|bigeyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@WallerKalle04


Machen keine Fotos von kleinen Zandern mehr...wenn du aber was sehen willst kann ich dir ein paar Files Bilder zu schicken...


----------



## WallerKalle04 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

brauchste nicht machen war ja nen spass!!!! bilder hab ich auch genug von mir!


----------



## Gufiwerfer (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Die beiden haben mir heute gezeigt wie man Zander fängt,Petri nochmal an dieser Stelle,muss doch mal den A..... früher aus dem Bett heben,nächste Mal komme ich dann auch früher zum Spot


----------



## Peter K. (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Petri zu den Fischen!

Badboy, der Spot ist aber stark erkennbar, da musste echt aufpassen, sonst ist dieser bald total überlaufen..

Obwohl das ist er ja sowieso schon


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@Peter K

ein Angler mehr oder weniger spielt da sowieso keine Rolle mehr...wars du heute auch da?


----------



## Oliver03 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Heute gab es 17 Zander und 8 Barsche...Zander waren alle bis 60 cm...2 Barsche waren 30+




heißt der thread nicht Zanderfänge am Rhein? |kopfkrat
Ich seh nur Pics von kleinen Barschen, da würde nen 60er Zander schon mehr hermachen.


----------



## Peter K. (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Nein, bin im Ausland bis Samstag.

Den 60er kannst du ruhig posten, der ist auf jeden Fall ein Foto wert.

Aber 17 Zander an dem Spot? Habt ihr die mit Shads oder Wobbler gefangen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@Peter K.

an den Spot hatten Wir 12 Zander....Morgens ging es schlag auf schlag fast jeder zweiter Wurf ein Fisch...nach einer Stunde war der Spuck vorbei dann sind nur vereinzelnt Fische eingestiegen...hatten von dem 60ziger kein Foto gemacht der Kollege stand zuweit entfernt..sonst waren die Zander 30 bis 50 cm...top Köder war an diesen Tag der Fin S in 12,5 und 14.5 cm...auf Action Shads ging bei uns gar nichts...




Alex


----------



## aalk47 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

wie fischt ihr die no action shads a la fin-s?

am jigkopf gefaulenzt, oder klassisch gejigged?

ich kann mit diesen koedern bis jetzt nichts anfangen.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

ne mischung aus jiggen und faulenzen in meinem fall!


----------



## paul hucho (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> ne mischung aus jiggen und faulenzen in meinem fall!




@wallerkalle

hab ich gestern, aus lust drauf gemacht, ist chillig, neue lieblingsart,....


:z


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Muss mal ausprobieren auf was die Zander stehen wenn Sie aktiv sind würde ich Jigen da kommen die bisse hart...wenn die Zander ehe Träge sind dann faulenzen...Gestern lief es mit Faulenzen besser...


----------



## aalk47 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

danke euch!


----------



## Gohann (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Hallo Zanderfänger! Hut ab vor euren Fängen. Würde gerne eins wissen: Wo Fangt ihr die Zander? Will keine Hot Spots erfahren, sondern nur erfahren ob in Buhnenfeldern oder Hauptstrom. Ich befische den Rhein in der Kölner Gegend daher keine Gefahr für euch. Meine Zander habe ich fast ausschließlich an der Strömungskante bzw. im ruhigeren Bereich gefangen. Im letzten Jahr waren die Fänge gleich null. Antworten auch gerne per PN. Danke im Voraus.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Habakuk (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Fahr doch mal zum S. M. in Kölle, da läuft immer was, oder dem N. Hafen.


----------



## Jose (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Winnetou schrieb:


> Fahr doch mal zum S. M. in Kölle, da läuft immer was, oder dem N. Hafen.



also den Niehler hafen kannste in der pfeife rauchen: haben ralle24, bruzzelkracher und ich dieses jahr nur schneidertage hingelegt. ok, ich kanns nicht,aber ralle schon.#
war früher heiß, dieses jahr rein gar nix.


----------



## stefannn87 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Also unser Rekord waren 9 Zander an einen Spot, durchaus realistisch. Was mich nur erschreckt ist das ihr die alle mit Fin S gefangen habt... Wir hatten am Montag auch riesen erfolg mit No Action! 
Der eine hat mit No Aktion gefischt und der andere mit Kopyto und Co, der nicht Wackler haben weniger und vorallem kleiner gefangen #q


----------



## Oliver03 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Hier mal drei schöne Fische der letzten Wochen!


----------



## aalk47 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@oliver03:
bist du DER oliver03, der mal bei angeln.de war und sich so vortrefflich mitm uli beyer gefetzt hat?!


----------



## Peter K. (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Genau der Oliver

Es muss auch Leute geben, die Herrn.B nicht in den ... kriechen!


----------



## Gohann (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Winnetou schrieb:


> Fahr doch mal zum S. M. in Kölle, da läuft immer was, oder dem N. Hafen.



Hi Winnetou, Habe schon an beiden Spots gefangen! Das ist aber schon 3 Jahre her! wie Jose schon schreibt es herrscht Tote Hose bei uns. Deshalb auch meine Frage wegen der Buhnenfelder. Dort haben wir schon oft mit Köfi gefischt. Wir haben zwar Waller bis ca. 80 cm gefangen aber nicht einen Zander. Beim ersten Waller hatte ich das Gefühl ich hätte die Mutter aller Rheinzander dran.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## zorra (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Genau der Oliver
> 
> Es muss auch Leute geben, die Herrn.B nicht in den ... kriechen!


....dann sind wir ja schon 3.|supergri
gr.zorra


----------



## Peter K. (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@Besorger

Diesen Zander hast du doch schon gepostet auf Seite 5..!


----------



## h3nn3 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Peter K. schrieb:


> @Besorger
> 
> Diesen Zander hast du doch schon gepostet auf Seite 5..!



Ich meine auch 
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, sogar mit der gleichen Wortwahl 

lg, h3nn3


----------



## Besorger (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

hahaha upsssss  haha mein gott   ja ja ich war schon müde


----------



## h3nn3 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Besorger schrieb:


> hahaha upsssss  haha mein gott   ja ja ich war schon müde




Hehe 
Passiert :m


----------



## aalk47 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@peter & oliver:
ich mag den typen, den laden und seine juenger auch nicht ... war nur ne verstaendnisfrage!


----------



## Camouflage (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

hey alex,..
verrate doch nicht alles,... :-D
wenn ich richtig rechne waren das aber ca. 15 am ersten spot,...
du hattest doch sicher auch 7-8 oder mehr,...
am zweiten spot, wo ich nochmal 5-6 hatte, ging übrigens kein einziger auf fin-S,.... |bigeyes

wie ist deine wochenendplanung?
muss mal schaun wie ich mir n bischen zeit zum fischen freischaufeln kann,....
liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@Camouflage

Wollte nicht so auf die Kacke hauen, sonst kommen Zweifler und wollen Fotos sehen. 


Wollte auf jedenfall an die frische Luft. Vieleicht ist bis dahin mein Paket mit neuen Ködern angekommen. Sag bescheid wenn du mit willst.


----------



## Besorger (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

so und wieder einer aber irgendwie sind meine immer so klein


----------



## Besorger (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

ach ja gefangen auf fin-s ind silber grün glitter!


----------



## jeens1989 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Heute hab ich meinen ersten Rhein Zander gefangen. :m
War zwar nicht wirklich groß |rolleyes...
aber ich hab mich trotzdem sehr gefreut ...


----------



## Besorger (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

ja ja  die besten köder bringen nix wenn die stelle ******* ist


----------



## Besorger (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@nils und alex  PETRI


----------



## WallerKalle04 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Petri zu den riesen! werd morgen wieder los ein paar fotos für euch machen!


----------



## Peter K. (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Petri,
ich hoffe die kleinen Zander wachsen schnell zu 90+ herran und beißen dann auf meine Wobbler

Aber an den Kleinen sieht man, dass es genug Nachwuchs gibt, was sehr wichtig für den Erhalt der Fischrasse ist.


----------



## Gufiwerfer (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Nachwuchs ist genug da,hatte mal im Juli in 2 Stunden auch knapp 10 Zanderchen die nur etwas grösser als der Köder waren.

Mein letzter grosser war Ende März,seitdem nur Kleinzeugs,aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## zorra (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



jeens1989 schrieb:


> Heute hab ich meinen ersten Rhein Zander gefangen. :m
> War zwar nicht wirklich groß |rolleyes...
> aber ich hab mich trotzdem sehr gefreut ...


....so einen habe ich Mitte der 70ger auch gefangen es war damals mein erster Zander im Rhein und ich wusste damals nicht was das für Auswirkungnen haben würde....Vorsicht!!!!!!!!!!!!! es wird zur Sucht da hilft selbst kein Artz mehr....Petri und weiter so.#6#6#6
gruss zorra


----------



## Bullwide (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Wir hatten heut 3 Zander , bei dem Wind kann man da zufrieden sein ,......


----------



## Baddy89 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Angelt ihr mehr Richtung Fahrrinne oder zwischen den Buhnen??
Will die Tage auch mal wieder los und habe mir den Rhein um Speyer vorgenommen.

LG und Petri Heil zu den tollen Fängen.


----------



## Besorger (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

jens und ich werden gleich mal los  malk gucken was nachts im raum duisburg so geht


----------



## paul hucho (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Besorger schrieb:


> jens und ich werden gleich mal los  malk gucken was nachts im raum duisburg so geht





petri heil
morgen will ich auch villeicht nochmal :m


#h


----------



## zorra (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Gibt es zwischen den Zandern auch noch den einen oder anderen Barsch zur Zeit?
gr.zorra


----------



## Besorger (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

also ich hatte ehhhmmm mittwoch nen oder montag nen guten barsch dran so 35-40cm  auf nen 9cm wally assasin ! is aber vorm laden abgehauen !sons keine barsche


----------



## Besorger (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

paul petri dank morgen früh werden wr wohl auch nochmal los  heute so bis 11 uhr  vll will ja auch nen waller einsteigen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Petri,
> ich hoffe die kleinen Zander wachsen schnell zu 90+ herran und beißen dann auf meine Wobbler
> 
> Aber an den Kleinen sieht man, dass es genug Nachwuchs gibt, was sehr wichtig für den Erhalt der Fischrasse ist.




Von den kleinen Zandern ist genug da nur von den Großen gibt es sehr wenige...meine vermutung ist das viele 50-90 cm Zander angeschlagen werden....hatte diese Jahr viele über 60zig 70ziger nur 3 mal...80 und 90ziger gabs bei mir dieses Jahr nur in Holland...


----------



## Oliver03 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



zorra schrieb:


> Gibt es zwischen den Zandern auch noch den einen oder anderen Barsch zur Zeit?
> gr.zorra




Ist immer mal wieder einer dabei gewesen in letzter Zeit. Der größte hatte 46cm und hat wie immer beim Gufieren auf Zander gebissen.


----------



## zorra (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Das mit dem Bestand konnten mir auch die beiden Berufsfischer vor 25Jahren nicht beantworten....aber da spielen wohl verschiedene Faktoren eine Rolle.....es sah aber auch schon mal sehr schlecht aus mit dem Bestand aber schön zu hören das er sich wieder erholt hat....warte noch auf meine Rute und dann soll es mal wieder zu Fuss losgehen.ALLEN STRANDLÄUFEREN weiterhin Petri Heil.#h
gr.zorra


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



zorra schrieb:


> Das mit dem Bestand konnten mir auch die beiden Berufsfischer vor 25Jahren nicht beantworten....aber da spielen wohl verschiedene Faktoren eine Rolle.....es sah aber auch schon mal sehr schlecht aus mit dem Bestand aber schön zu hören das er sich wieder erholt hat....*warte noch auf meine Rute* und dann soll es mal wieder zu Fuss losgehen.ALLEN STRANDLÄUFEREN weiterhin Petri Heil.#h
> gr.zorra


 


@ Zorra,#h

sags mal DPD. 


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Besorger (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

nachdem ich blöderweise versucht habe nen 80+zander raus zuheben und der knoten gerissen ist  konnte ich 3würfe später diesen hier verhaften den mein kollege jens zum glück gelandet hat !


----------



## Cathunter Jonas (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Was ist das in Barsch oder ein Zander :q

Habe letzten Sonntag in Holland 16stk in 6std gefangen. Der Größe 72cm. Mein Kollege hat Montag ein 92er verhaftet (Bild unten). Die Zandersaison ist eröffnet !

Gruss Jonas


----------



## Bullwide (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@ Besorger 

und was hat der Zander auf dem Bild knapp 90+ ????


@ Jonas 

Petri zur Granate


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Besorger schrieb:


> nachdem ich blöderweise versucht habe nen 80+zander raus zuheben und der knoten gerissen ist


 
...Und wieso versuchst Du so ein Mist? #d


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

80er Zander rausheben...
So ein Quatsch...

Vielleicht war er doch nicht ganz so groß???
#d


----------



## Peter K. (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@Jonas

Petri zu den NL Rhein Zandern..

Schade, dass hierzulande der Bestand an Großzandern, nicht der gleiche ist wie in NL.

Dazu kommt dann noch, dass das Fischen vom Boot aus, hier verboten ist.

@Besorger

Ich hoffe doch stark, dass das ein Scherz war...


----------



## Besorger (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

robby der dicke is doch im wasser geblieben   ja jungs jetz weis ich auch das es die blödeste idee war die mir im kopf gekommen ist!nur nachts im regen die packung runter laufen mit so nen brocken am haken  war bissel schwierig!!!!! aber der gut das der Jens als zeuge dabei war und ihn nich gesehen hat! darum komm ich ja auch nicht kla weil ich seit nen halben jahr versuche so ein super fisch zu gekommen und dann kommt mir so nen mist im kopf!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Für einen 80er Zander ziehe ich mich im Dezember splitterfasernackig aus und wate rein, wenns dann sein muss. 
Ein 80er Zander wiegt um die 10 Pfund, wie kommt man auf die Idee, den jemals rausheben zu können?


----------



## Besorger (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

ja hör mal das kann ich dir auch nicht sagen also jetz bin ich auch schlauer !wie sagt man lernen durch schmerzen! ich konnte kaum schlafen wegen dem scheiß


----------



## paul hucho (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@ Besorger


wie spät kamen denn die bisse ????|rolleyes



#h


----------



## WallerKalle04 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

nochmal passiert dem besorger das nicht! naja werd ich den später landen wenn ich gleich losziehe!


----------



## Besorger (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

ehm es war so 9 uhr rum!3bisse insgesamt hatte ich! 

kalle du weis dich garnicht wo ich war  aber ne das passiert mir sicherlich nicht nochmal aber wenn du ihn fängst den gufi musste mal probieren 

ach ja gefangen auf nen 12,5cm kopyto classic is das glaub ich also mit wenig action!gelbgold schimmerbauch roter rücken.


----------



## aalk47 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@besorger:
klar, der fisch ist im wasser geblieben ... je nachdem, wo du ihn gehakt hast, geht er trotdem ein, wenn er den gufi nicht loswird ... zabder sind hat sehr empfindlich ...

hollandzander:
die haben hier im thread nichts verloren finde ich!
NL und D sind halt leider(!) ganz verschiedene gewaesser was das potential angeht.


----------



## paul hucho (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

jo, danke für die auskunft war noch nie des nachts. aber heute abend geht es los |supergri


#h


----------



## Besorger (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

ich war auch das 1mal  naja ich werd morgen abend nochmal los!hab mir schon ie gufis noch 6mal geholt  nur kein angstdrilling mehr  wo gehst du denn?


----------



## paul hucho (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

köln, leverkusen XD


aber wenig erfolge bis jetzt, zumindst was zander angeht 



#h


----------



## Gufiwerfer (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Hoffe komme morgen vormittag auch zum Rhein


----------



## paul hucho (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Gufiwerfer schrieb:


> Hoffe komme morgen vormittag auch zum Rhein






tu das #6


----------



## zorra (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



aalk47 schrieb:


> @besorger:
> 
> 
> hollandzander:
> ...


.....das sehe ich auch so....habe auch Boot zum Verticalen ine Garage stehen und bin viel in NL....aber hier wird am Deutschen Rhein vom Land aus gekämpft wo jeder die gleiche Change haben soll...was nur mehr wie fair ist....und nur diese Post gehören hier rein ohne die genannten Fänge zu schmälern.#h
gr.zorra


----------



## Besorger (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

ich hoffe das ich heute auch noch hin komme! spätestens morgen abend


----------



## WallerKalle04 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Besorger schrieb:


> ehm es war so 9 uhr rum!3bisse insgesamt hatte ich!
> 
> kalle du weis dich garnicht wo ich war  aber ne das passiert mir sicherlich nicht nochmal aber wenn du ihn fängst den gufi musste mal probieren
> 
> ach ja gefangen auf nen 12,5cm kopyto classic is das glaub ich also mit wenig action!gelbgold schimmerbauch roter rücken.


 
der kopyto hat ordentlich action!


----------



## Cathunter Jonas (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Sorry ihr seid alle Empfindlich. Im Rhein in Holland fließt das selbe Wasser wie bei uns nur das da nicht so viel für den Topf geangelt wird. Den Stelle ich halt ein vom Land gefangen Meter Zander aus dem Rhein in Deutschland ein wenn ich darf. Gefangen im Januar.

Und noch was habe mit Besorger nur geflackst. Jede gefangen fisch ist was Wert. Wer kein Spass versteht soll halt wegschauen. Denke das Besorger das auch verstanden hat. #h


----------



## Bullwide (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Besorger schrieb:


> robby der dicke is doch im wasser geblieben


 

#q  das habe ich auch so verstanden , nur bezweifel ich den rest deiner Geschichte #d.

Egal , zum Glück haben wir dir nicht alle Stellen gezeigt 
mach du mal,.......


----------



## Cathunter Jonas (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Bullwide schrieb:


> #q  das habe ich auch so verstanden , nur bezweifel ich den rest deiner Geschichte #d.
> 
> Egal , zum Glück haben wir dir nicht alle Stellen gezeigt
> mach du mal,.......




Besser ist das


----------



## Besorger (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

jonas ja ich verstehe das 

bullwide  ich habe jetz schon einige stellen selber gefunden  gut das der jens dabei war und weis das mir die ******* wircklich passiert ist :S


----------



## Bullwide (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Das du neue Stellen gefunden hast ist   TOLL , 


denn wer sich mit fremden Federn schmückt und keinen Nachschub bekommt , steht bald nackt da.  |rolleyes


----------



## Apoo (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Versuche morgen auch meinen ersten Zander zu fangen. Gefischt wird im Raum Köln


----------



## Gufiwerfer (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt,werde ich wohl zum Rhein fahren,Grossraum Duisburg..


Neues Tackle testen


Petri an alle erfolgreichen...


----------



## Peter K. (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Bitte etwas weniger OFF Topic !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Cathunter Jonas schrieb:


> Sorry ihr seid alle Empfindlich. Im Rhein in Holland fließt das selbe Wasser wie bei uns nur das da nicht so viel für den Topf geangelt wird. Den Stelle ich halt ein vom Land gefangen Meter Zander aus dem Rhein in Deutschland ein wenn ich darf. Gefangen im Januar.
> 
> Und noch was habe mit Besorger nur geflackst. Jede gefangen fisch ist was Wert. Wer kein Spass versteht soll halt wegschauen. Denke das Besorger das auch verstanden hat. #h




Das Foto stammt auch nicht vom deutschen Rhein tipe mal das es die Maas ist sieht man doch schon an dem Pfosten im Hintergrund...Holland und Deutschalnd braucht auch nicht vergleichen da liegen Welten...


----------



## aalk47 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Das Foto stammt auch nicht vom deutschen Rhein tipe mal das es die Maas ist sieht man doch schon an dem Pfosten im Hintergrund...Holland und Deutschalnd braucht auch nicht vergleichen da liegen Welten...



also ich tippe ja mehr auf die ijssel ... wenn der kerl schon aus sendenhorst kommt ist es dahin naeher fuer ihn, als zur maas.

die ijssel war -bevor die deutschen zandermoerdertrupps da busweise aufgelaufen sind- mal ein echt tolles gewaesser.

@peter:
sorry fuer`s OT


----------



## WallerKalle04 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

konnten gestern 7 Zander landen! fotos kommen gleich!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

































3 Zander gingen aufs Konto von LarsS , 4 fing meiner einer!
2 davon gingen auf Finsfish
5 auf Wobbler
ZanderKalle durfte Keschern!


----------



## Kleintierangler (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> 3 Zander gingen aufs Konto von LarsS , 4 fing meiner einer!
> 2 davon gingen auf Finsfish
> 5 auf Wobbler
> ZanderKalle durfte Keschern!


 
respekt und petri.#6


----------



## Oliver03 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Etwas blutig das eine Bild!

Ich wusste garnicht das die an der Grav-Insel in Wesel auch auf Wobbler beißen :q

Aber man lernt ja bekanntlich nie aus!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

kann den Zander ja nächstes mal waschen und lippenstift verpassen wenns dir besser gefällt! und ortskenntnisse scheinste nicht zu haben:q


----------



## randio (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

petri zu den schönen zandern!!!


----------



## LarsS (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Oliver03 schrieb:


> Etwas blutig das eine Bild!




So ist das wenn der sich den Arnaud so gierig tief reinhaut.

War n Top Abend mit den Jungs :vik:


----------



## ali-angler (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

petri kalle


----------



## paul hucho (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

pertri,
gestern los gewesen, nichts, gar nichts!



#h


----------



## PLATINESOX (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Petri zu den Zandern!dat hat sich ja dann gelohnt für euch!

@kalle

jetzt könnte ich mich schwarzärgern das ich nicht mitgefahren bin!

gruss marcel


----------



## Besorger (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

nachdem ein waller vermutlich ausgeschlitzt ist konnte ich gestern noch diesen süßen verhaften


----------



## Bullwide (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

|uhoh: Mensch soooo ein Pech und das nach dem 80er + der dir auch abgerissen ist #c


----------



## ZanderKalle (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@bruder:..... ich war doch gar nicht dabei|kopfkrat, hab ich gedacht:q

Naja ich mus erst wieder klein anfangen, keschern gehört ja auch dazu....

Und ich glaube der Rhein ist sauer auf mich weil ich schon seit April nicht mehr da war, hab mich bei ihm endschuldigt haste ja gesehen

Wollen wir mal hoffen das es nächstes mal besser läuft...... für mich|rolleyes


----------



## aalk47 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

wann wechseln die experten denn vom strom in die nebengewaesser?


----------



## Kleintierangler (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



aalk47 schrieb:


> wann wechseln die experten denn vom strom in die nebengewaesser?


 
gestern und heute scheinbar:q


----------



## Oliver03 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> ausserdem wurde er entnommen weil er so zugeschlagen hat!



Wie dein Kollege wurde entnommen weil er so auf den Zander zugeschlagen hat!?



Zur Abwechslung mal wieder nen vernünftiger Zander von vorhin, hat leider nicht ganz aufs Selbstauslöser-pic gepasst. Hier werden ja nur noch Schniepel gepostet die letzten Tage :q

@Peter ich glaub wir müssen mal wieder zusammen ans Wasser jetzt wo du ausm Urlaub zurück bist. Dann kommen mal wieder nen paar mehr von diesem Kaliber hier aufwärts in den Thread.


----------



## masterpike (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Naja einige schöne Stachelritter dabei, aber Fotos machen müssen einige noch lernen.

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Besorger (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Oliver ich denke mal du wars nähe duisburg? bei mir war gestern sowas von tote hose :S petri zum zandi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Ist doch Wurts ob er 60 oder 65 cm hat aufjedenfall schöner Zander gegensatz zu den Kleinen Zander die zuletzt gepostet wurden...


Typisch Nörgler die jeden guten Fang bezweifeln...


----------



## randio (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@03er
ach, nur 65??? der hatte doch locker 70!!!
naja, dafür haste wenigstens ne schöne mütze auf.

zumindest gebe ich dir in dem punkt recht, dass man nicht unbedingt 35er zander ablichten muss...aber leben und leben lassen!

just my 2 cents


----------



## PLATINESOX (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Wer nörgelt den hier???:q


----------



## Oliver03 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



randio schrieb:


> @03er
> ach, nur 65??? der hatte doch locker 70!!!
> naja, dafür haste wenigstens ne schöne mütze auf.
> 
> ...




Ne in Wirklichkeit hatte der Zander 47cm wenn du jetzt zufrieden bist! 
Außerdem lieber ne Mütze als kahl aufm Kopf :vik:
Es soll auch Leute geben die garnichts zum ablichten fangen und hier nur probieren erfolgreichere Angler zu provozieren...

Lass mich raten du kaufst bestimmt regelmäßig bei Angel U. ein oder? 

just my 4 cents!


----------



## randio (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@kleintierangler
ich muss peinlicherweise gestehen, echt auf sandras...
ich packe die teile an neuen spots immer dran um den grund abzuklopfen, weil sie realtiv günstig sind. und oft bleiben da schon die ersten jungs kleben... wenn danach nix mehr beißt, kommen die "geheimen" granaten dran. ;-)

aber auch hier muss ich gestehen (bei den sandras), dass bei 60cm eigentlich schluß ist.

in der letzten zeit gingen bei mir eher helle weiß bzw. fluo töne.
auch oder besonders am hellichten tag.

in der dämmerung oder am abend kannste es mit wobblern ca. 8-10cm an den packungen probieren. das sollte momentan immer was gehen.


----------



## Niclas S. (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Mensch... ihr macht mich neidisch....
Ab März bin ich wieder in Köln, dann will ich auch wieder an den Rhein.
Wenn sich da Interessenten finden, gerne auch mal gemeinsam zandern.

Vorrausgesetzt dieser Konkurrenzkampf hier findet ein Ende 


Echt schöne Fische!


----------



## zorra (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

...es gibt auch Leute die Fangen.:qund keine Fotos machen können..... weil sie es nicht hin kriegen weil sie immer allein Fischen....Gebt mal einen Tipp wie es geht.....über 30Jahre Rheinangler und nicht ein Zanderfoto...früher brauchten wir es nicht...jetzt muss mal was her für die Enkel.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Kark (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Schon mal über ein kleines Stativ (es gibt welche die in die Hosentaschen passen für ein paar €uros) und Selbstauslöser nachgedacht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Falls das hier mit dem Stress um die Fotos weitergeht, lösch ich das nicht nur als Offtopic, dann gibts auch Verwarnungen..


----------



## Besorger (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

seh ich auch so! hier ich hoffe meine sind gut  auch wenn die 2fische klein sind


----------



## Oliver03 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

kann kark da nur zustimmen!
Ein Gorilla Pod passt in jede Jackentasche und es gibt wohl kaum eine Digicam die nicht über eine Selbstauslöserfunktion verfügt.
Im Dunkeln bekommt man damit natürlich nicht die besten pics hin, aber besser als garnichts.

Wenn man eine NASSE! Wiese am Angelplatz hat spricht auch nichts dagegen den Zander dort neben die Rute zu legen


----------



## Besorger (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

das 2bild ist auch selbstauslöser! alles eine frage der technick  mit ner 2pk handy cam


----------



## zorra (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Oliver03 schrieb:


> kann kark da nur zustimmen!
> Ein Gorilla Pod passt in jede Jackentasche und es gibt wohl kaum eine Digicam die nicht über eine Selbstauslöserfunktion verfügt.
> Im Dunkeln bekommt man damit natürlich nicht die besten pics hin, aber besser als garnichts.
> 
> Wenn man eine NASSE! Wiese am Angelplatz hat spricht auch nichts dagegen den Zander dort neben die Rute zu legen


....genau das ist das zweite Problem wene auf nee langen Kribbe stehts und keine Matte mit hast....werd mir mal son Teil besorgen.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## paul hucho (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

petri Besorger!

allen anderen selbstverständlich auch#6 #6


#h


----------



## hierse (9. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Hallo und ein herzliches Petri an alle Fänger

Wollte mal auf diesem Weg nachfragen wer sich von Euch im Raum Duisburg am Rhein herumtreibt und ob Interesse besteht sich evtl. mal mit ein paar Leuten zum "Kunstköderbaden" zu treffen. 


Hier mal ein Foto von einem 64iger Rheinzander auf Dropshot gefangen



mfG

hierse


----------



## Gufiwerfer (9. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Petri zum DS Zander...


Treibe mich hauptsächlich im Grossraum Duisburg rum


----------



## Peter K. (9. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Petri,

wir können ja mal ein Forumstreffen in Angriff nehmen. Dann suchen wir uns einen bekannten Spot aus und können etwas quatschen.

Bin heute Abend wieder am Wasser. Nach 1 Woche Urlaubspause, wird wieder gefischt


----------



## randio (9. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@hierse
petri und schönes bild...

wir waren heute auch knappe 3 stunden am wasser und ich konnte 4 stück bis 58 cm fangen und mein kumpel leider nur einen. wir hatten aber noch ein paar aussteiger und fehlbisse.

alles in allem, war es okay.

und joah, ab und an bin ich auch in duisburg unterwegs.


----------



## Gufiwerfer (9. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Treffen klingt gut...


Kann leider erst Sonntag vormittag wieder zum Rhein,könnte auch ruhig einen halben Meter steigen


----------



## Besorger (9. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

das klingt super  wenn ich zeit habe!bin ich dabei


----------



## zorra (9. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Fischt hier jemand in meiner Ecke dem Niederrhein von Friedrichsfeld bis zur NL-Grenze???#6
gr.zorra


----------



## paul hucho (9. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Besorger schrieb:


> das klingt super  wenn ich zeit habe!bin ich dabei






jo, meine rede


----------



## aalk47 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

falls ihr euch auch in den duisburger haefen rumtreibt:
sollte da treffensmaessig mal was gehen (vllt, wenn es etwas kaelter ist), waere ich dabei.


----------



## Gufiwerfer (9. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@ Zorra auch da bin ich des öfteren unterwegs


----------



## Besorger (9. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

am duisburger hafen? am besten am we da sind dann eh schon 20angler und wenn die leute aus dem board kommen sinds schon 30  klingt super NICHT!!!!!!!!der hafen ist doch viel zu überlaufen


----------



## Peter K. (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Moin,

gestern lief es sehr bescheiden. 

3 kleine Schniepel bis 50cm, sehr mühsam gestern!

Als Treffpunkt würde ich in Wesel die Kanalmündung vorschlagen. Kennt fast jeder und man fängt trotzdem


----------



## hierse (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Hört sich ja mit dem gemeinsame Koderbadbe positiv an. Schlage dann hiermit den kommenden Sonntag vo. Stelle ist mir egal. Evtl. kann ja hier jemand einen Treffpunkt im Raum Duisburg vorschlage. Würde mich freuen wenns klappt auch wenn ich wie so oft Schneider bleibe ;-)


----------



## zesch (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Wesel Kanalmündung ist gut,

da haben alle Platz zum angeln.

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



zesch schrieb:


> Wesel Kanalmündung ist gut,
> 
> da haben alle Platz zum angeln.
> 
> ...



Du hast keine Zeit, Du musst Windeln wechseln....:q|rolleyes


----------



## Besorger (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

ich kenn die mündung zwa nicht  aber wesel is nicht all zu weit weg  klingt super


----------



## randio (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@hierse
momentan bleibt am rhein wirklich niemand schneider... ;-)


----------



## mefohunter84 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gestern lief es sehr bescheiden.
> 
> ...



Meinst Du diesen Ort (lt. G. Earth) ca. 1-1,5 km südlich der Rheinbrücke der B 58?


----------



## Besorger (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

ist es denn begrentz wer mit darf und wer nicht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Wesel Kanal Mündung wird oft kontrolliert....teils darf man da noch bis zur ersten treppe angeln wenn man in Hafen weiter rein will braucht man die Karte von ASV Wesel..


----------



## hierse (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



randio schrieb:


> @hierse
> momentan bleibt am rhein wirklich niemand schneider... ;-)




Stimmt, im Moment läuft es relativ gut am Rhein. Durfte schon mehr Zander begutachten als im Sommer. Dennoch muss ich gestehen, dass ich zu oft Schneider bleibe :-( und mir vorstellen kann, dass meine Technik noch  verbesserungswürdig ist 
Sollen wir denn jetzt schon mal eine Uhrzeit und den Treffpunkt ausmachen. (am besten mit Adresse fürs Navi?) Für mich ist nur Wichtig Rhein bzw. Duisburger Hafen. Für andere Gewässer hab ich keine Schein.


----------



## zesch (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

bis zur ersten Treppe gilt der Rheinschein...

und es ist mir egal ob ich kontrolliert werde, da bei mir immer alles in Ordnung ist :q

...ich kann nur an einem Sa od. So.... möglichst früh

Gruß
zesch#h


----------



## ZanderKalle (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Genug Platz hätten wir doch auch an der GravsInsel wenn wir schon mal in Wesel sind!!!


----------



## ZanderKalle (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Du hast keine Zeit, Du musst Windeln wechseln....:q|rolleyes




|good:|muahah:


----------



## Besorger (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

mir is es egal! uhh der pegelstand is ja total gestiegen :S aber 1 zandi verhaften konnte ich trotzdem bevor die finger ganz taub waren


----------



## randio (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

und er wird mit sicherheit weiter ansteigen...

soll ja bis einschließlich sonntag übelst regnen und stürmen.


----------



## mefohunter84 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Na dann werfe ich mal einen Termin rein!   

Samstag den 13.11.2010

Uhrzeit so gegen 09:00 Uhr und dann open end.

Örtlichkeit: Wesel, wie schon vorgeschlagen

Wichtig:

Der Hinweis mit dem "Straßennamen", zwecks Navifahrt, ist SUPER !!!

Infos dazu wären mehr als hilfreich.

So. Und nun haut in die Tasten.

TL
Rolf


----------



## paul hucho (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

neinn, samstag kann ich nicht



#h


----------



## Besorger (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

samstag geht bei mir auch nich! muss arbeiten! warum nicht Sonntag?? da müssen die wenigsten arbeiten?


----------



## zorra (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

....für Freitag brauchste Bleischuhe 8-10BF und Samstag auch noch 5-6BF mit Regen....ob dat gut geht?#c
gr.zorra


----------



## Besorger (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

also schön wetter angler bin lang nimmer war heute auch  nur sonntags wäre denk ich besser


----------



## zorra (10. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Besorger schrieb:


> also schön wetter angler bin lang nimmer war heute auch  nur sonntags wäre denk ich besser


....hab ich auch kein Problem mit....hab schon andere Rute rausgeholt 80-160gr mit 100gr Köppe dat flunzt.:vik:
gr.zorra


----------



## Peter K. (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Moin,

dieses We ist schlecht, alleine schon wegen den schlechten Wetterverhältnisen!

Ich würde nächste Woche Sonntag vorschlagen, also der 21.11


----------



## WallerKalle04 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

da ich heute den führerschein bestanden habe komme ich eventuel auch! aber ich glaube nächste woche hat meine frau notdienst und ich papatag!


----------



## GuidoOo (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> da ich heute den führerschein bestanden habe komme ich eventuel auch! aber ich glaube nächste woche hat meine frau notdienst und ich papatag!


Glückwunsch dazu! 
Bin in 2 Wochen fällig


----------



## Gufiwerfer (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@ Kalle weisst Bescheid,du fährst und ich trink


----------



## PLATINESOX (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

:vik:Glückwunsch:vik:*KALLE

*Jetzt müssen die Gummibäume aufgestellt werden!!

Gruss Marcel


----------



## jeens1989 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Also nächste Woche haben die glaub ich keinen Sturm angesagt:q...
weil dieses Wochenende soll wohl richtig der Wind wehen ..


Gruß Jens#h


----------



## WallerKalle04 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Gufiwerfer schrieb:


> @ Kalle weisst Bescheid,du fährst und ich trink


 

so hab ich mir das aber nicht vorgestellt!


----------



## zorra (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Mann kann das ganze ja in Ruhe angehen...es ist noch wat hin bis zur Schonzeit.
gr.zorra


----------



## Besorger (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

sauber kalle  aber bau bei dem wetter kein bums 

da wohl dieses we schlechtes wetter wird und viele nicht können stimme ich dem TE zu das auf den 21.10 zu verlegen


----------



## paul hucho (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

schade am 21. hab ich spiel.....


#h


----------



## mefohunter84 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



paul hucho schrieb:


> schade am 21. hab ich spiel.....
> 
> 
> #h




Und ich wieder Dienst. Ist am Flughafen meist so.   :-(
Schade. Hätte gerne den einen oder anderen von euch mal kennen gelernt.

TL
Rolf


----------



## hierse (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

ich würde mir auch nächste woche sonntag freihalten, kommenden sonntag steht bei mir noch auf der kippe da mich ein magen/darm infekt erwisht hat :-(


----------



## Gufiwerfer (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Wenn du eine gastroenteritis hast sollte die Flitzekacke bis Sonntag weg sein,trotzdem gute Besserung...


----------



## WallerKalle04 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Gufiwerfer schrieb:


> Wenn du eine gastroenteritis hast sollte die Flitzekacke bis Sonntag weg sein,trotzdem gute Besserung...


 

falls nicht treffpunkt emscherauslauf:vik:


----------



## Besorger (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

also ich fasse das einfach mal zusammen hoffe das ist ok für euch!


Das Rhein Treffen sollte am Sonntag den 21.11.2010 stattfinden ca 9uhr.

HIER eine Liste wo die leute die Zeit und Lust haben bitte Eintragen und weiter führen:

DABEI : 

PETER K
Besorger
jeens1989
hierse





Gewässerstelle müsste noch mit absprache entschieden werden.

gruß Sven


----------



## hierse (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

danke für die gesesungswünsche 
bin am 21igsten dabei


----------



## Aalhunter33 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

21.10. ??? #c


----------



## aalk47 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> 21.10. ??? #c


  er meint den 21.20.2009


----------



## suerro (12. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



> Das Rhein Treffen sollte am Sonntag den 21.10.2010 stattfinden ca 9uhr.



#q mist hab den termin wieder verpasst:c, habt ihr was gefangen


----------



## Martinez (12. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@ suerro

warst du nicht mal unter einem anderen username hier?
habakuk oder so?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



aalk47 schrieb:


> er meint den 21.20.2009



Sorry die Zeitrechnung ist mir nicht bekannt....:q

Er meint den 21.11.2010


----------



## suerro (12. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Martinez schrieb:


> @ suerro
> 
> warst du nicht mal unter einem anderen username hier?
> habakuk oder so?


 
nein.. seit august 2007 als suerro hier unterwegs#h


----------



## Besorger (12. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

also ich fasse das einfach mal zusammen hoffe das ist ok für euch!


Das Rhein Treffen sollte am Sonntag den 21.11.2010 stattfinden ca 9uhr.

HIER eine Liste wo die leute die Zeit und Lust haben bitte Eintragen und weiter führen:

DABEI : 

PETER K
Besorger
jeens1989
hierse





Gewässerstelle müsste noch mit absprache entschieden werden.

gruß Sven


----------



## Habakuk (12. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

*@Martinez*
Habakuk bin ich, aber jetzt heiße ich Winnetou .

Leute, wo sind die Fische/ Bilder? Seiten lang nur Termine und "bla bla" etc. Das hat mit den Zanderfängen doch nix zu tun, oder? [ist freundlich gemeint].


----------



## Besorger (12. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

ne hat es nicht! aber in gemeinsames treffen ist besser meiner meinung nach wie so ne ollen fisch bilder  die kommen dann wenn wir alle den rhein leer gefischt haben


----------



## jason007 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Ich hätte wohl auch interesse, aber wo soll es denn jetzt hingehen ?

mfg


----------



## Habakuk (12. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Besorger schrieb:


> ne hat es nicht! aber in gemeinsames treffen ist besser meiner meinung nach wie so ne ollen fisch bilder  die kommen dann wenn wir alle den rhein leer gefischt haben


 
Na dann !


----------



## west1 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Winnetou schrieb:


> Leute, wo sind die Fische/ Bilder?



Hier Häuptling. 

68cm, aus dem Rhein in Baden.


----------



## jason007 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Petri zum Schönen Zander !!!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

hab ein Orkanzander von gestern zu melden! tanne015 und ich haben dem wind getrotzt und wurden belohnt! Tanne015 hatte gestern ne dreifach prämiere 1Fisch aus dem Rhein 1Fisch auf Gummifisch und erster Zander überhaupt! ich hatte leider pech gestern drei aussteiger davon ein guten! foto hat tanne015 von seinem orkanzander! hatten noch einige bisse war aber schweer sie zu verwandeln!


----------



## Besorger (13. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

petri zu den zandis!


BITTE NICHT VERGESSEN die liste weiter  zu führen wer mit zum RHEINTREFFEN möchte.und abstimmungen über die stelle.

danke.

mfg Sven


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (13. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Besorger schrieb:


> BITTE NICHT VERGESSEN die liste weiter  zu führen wer mit zum RHEINTREFFEN möchte.und abstimmungen über die stelle.



warum machst Du dafür nicht (wie es andere auch tun) einen extra Thread auf? |kopfkrat

hat nur Vorteile...




Winnetou schrieb:


> Seiten lang nur Termine und "bla bla"  etc. Das hat mit den Zanderfängen doch nix zu tun, oder?


eben!


----------



## randio (13. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

sauber kalle, besser als nix.

wenigstens beißen sie noch, obwohl das wasser steigt.
da sieht man mal wieder, dass der bödsinn mit dem luftdruck die "bekackteste" (sorry) ausrede ever ist!!! eine ein meter höhere wassersäule sollte schlimmer sein als jede luftdruck änderung.

by the way, war sonst noch jemand los?


----------



## Besorger (13. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

ehm weil ich es einfach nur zusammen gefasst habe mit dem treffen ,damit das mal stuktur bekommt


----------



## aalk47 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@ranio.

ich war heute los und habe auf ganzer linie verkackt....

alle anderen, die ich gesehen habe, haben auch abgeschneidert.


----------



## randio (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

hat jemand von den erfahrenen rheinanglern nen tipp zu den aktuellen wasserständen? lohnt sich da das fischen oder kann ich es gänzlich vergessen? wollte eventuell mal montag oder dienstag los...

steigender wasserstand soll ja generell ganz gut sein...
das wasser ist eingetrübt und es wird viel nahrung herausgespült.
aber so extrem?

ich muss nicht unbedingt meine 5-6 zander fangen, aber die chance auf 1-2 sollte schon gegeben sein. sonst klemme ich mir das und befische meinen vereinssee.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Direkt am Rhein gibt es jetzt nichts zu holen da sind die Hafen Einläufe interessanter da geht immer was man muss nur wissen wo...


----------



## randio (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

gut, das "wo" sollte nicht das problem sein...
und ja, ich wollte eh an hafeneinfahrten, so oder so.

buhnen sollten ja atm nicht mehr vorhanden sein. ;-)
dann probiere ich es halt mal und werde berichten.

danke.


----------



## Oliver03 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



randio schrieb:


> wenigstens beißen sie noch, obwohl das wasser steigt.
> da sieht man mal wieder, dass der bödsinn mit dem luftdruck die "bekackteste" (sorry) ausrede ever ist!!! eine ein meter höhere wassersäule sollte schlimmer sein als jede luftdruck änderung.
> 
> by the way, war sonst noch jemand los?



Im Rhein beißt fast immer was, man muss nur herausfinden wo.
Es kommt bei stark steigendem Pegel nur deshalb häufig zu schlechten Fängen, weil die Fische sich umorientieren und nicht so leicht zu finden sind. Hat man zufällig oder geplant einen Spot gefunden wo sie sich gerade aufhalten kann man aber auch dann super fangen.
Der Luftdruck hat einen wesentlich größeren Einfluss auf Barschartige als eine Veränderung des Wasserstandes! Was Hecht anbelangt stimme ich deiner Aussage zu, da scheint der Luftdruck wirklich keinen Einfluss zu haben!
Das weiss ich aus der Praxis...


----------



## randio (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@oliver
auch dir danke.
die these bezüglich des luftdrucks ist rein physikalisch schon fast unmöglich. vielleicht im tiefsten winter, wenn die jungs am boden lungern.
ansonsten, wenn der zander/barsch nur 1-2m tiefenunterschied auf der jagt nach nem beutefisch hinlegen, ändert sich der druck viel mehr als bei den größten luftdruckkschwankungen. der hecht hat halt ein komplett anderes system und solche schwankungen gehen ihm wortwörtlich "am /ausm arsch vobei". ;-) soviel zur theorie, aber da ich kein zander bin, kann ich auch nicht 100%ig sagen, dass die physik bei ihm zur geltung kommt. ich respektiere auch die erfahrungswerte und irgendwas muss ja auch dran sein...nur rein sachlich bestrachtet ist es mumpitz.

und jeder der sich mit dem thema befasst, bzw. das auch versteht, wird es ähnlich sehen.

aber bitte keine grundsatzdiskussion. ;-)


----------



## Oliver03 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



randio schrieb:


> @oliver
> nur rein sachlich betrachtet ist es mumpitz.
> 
> und jeder der sich mit dem thema befasst, bzw. das auch versteht, wird es ähnlich sehen.



mag sein das es in der Theorie "Mumpitz" ist, in der Praxis hat sich jedoch ein ganz bedeutender Einfluss des Luftdrucks auf die Beißaktivität von Barsch und Zander herausgestellt und das kann dir jeder der regelmäßig angeln geht und dabei auch auf den Luftdruck achtet bestätigen.
Sinkt der Luftdruck deutet dies auf Regen hin, steigt er wird das Wetter tendenziell besser, in beiden Fällen ändert sich auch der Lichteinfall ins Wasser und evtl. dessen Temperatur sowie Nahrungsangebot usw.
Es kann also sein das der Luftdruck nur indirekten Einfluss auf die Beißaktivität nimmt. Fest steht jedoch, dass er Einfluss hat und das ist letztlich auch das entscheidende für uns Angler.

Leider geht der Tenor in vielen Internetforen dahin, Theorien aufzustellen und diese dann zu veröffentlichen, ohne diese in der Praxis vorher überprüft zu haben. Das betrifft nicht nur Theorien zum Beißverhalten von Fischen, sondern auch skurile Behauptungen über Angelruten sowie -rollen. 

Es scheinen sich außerdem zwei Extrema unter den Raubfischanglern zu bilden. Auf der einen Seite die Theoretiker die kaum angeln gehen und auf der anderen Seite solche die relativ viel angeln gehen, sich aber überhaupt nicht mit Dingen wie Luftdruck,Mondphase,Wasserstand sowie Köderfarbwahl usw. auseinandersetzen.
Meiner Meinung nach verpassen beide Extrema jede Menge Fisch..


----------



## Habakuk (16. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Wo sind die Zander? Fängt der "Themenstarter" nix mehr |rolleyes.


----------



## Peter K. (17. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Vielleicht würde er fangen, aber momentan fehlt die Zeit.

Ausserdem muss der Wasserstand erstmal zurückgehen, ich fische nicht gerne im Trüben

War jemand erfolgreich die Tage?


----------



## randio (17. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

ne, ich wollte los, aber da wo ich sonst so stehe und fische, war das wasser nen meter hoch. selbst in den häfen haben bekannte nix gefangen.

naja, wird schon wieder werden...


----------



## masterpike (17. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Wir haben es gewagt und haben unsere Gummis in die überfluteten Buhnen geworfen. Zander stehen nach wie vor dort bzw. ziehen direkt an den Steinpackungen sowie Buhnen entlang. Bisse kamen direkt nah am Ufer wo die Zander immer wieder in Kleinfischsschwärme geschossen sind.

Wobbler und Gufi fängt. Wasserstand sollte ja jetzt wieder runter gehen, dann ist Ziehung!

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Peter K. (17. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Was haste denn gefangen MasterPike?


----------



## masterpike (17. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Ich selbst habe einen ca. 60er vor den Füßen verloren + einen 50er sowie der Kollege, der auch einen um die 50 landen konnte. 

Das es bei Normalwasserstand besser läuft und auch das Angeln generell mehr Spaß macht ist klar, jedoch waren wir nach anfänglicher Nullnummer in den Häfen sehr erfreut über Fisch und Bisse in den Buhnen.

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## WallerKalle04 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

ich sach ja die stehen noch in den buhnen!


----------



## zorra (17. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> ich sach ja die stehen noch in den buhnen!


....wo sollen die den auch sonst hin.|supergri
gr.zorra


----------



## randio (19. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

motiviert von masterpikes erfolgen, sind manolo und ich heute auch mal los...

vorweg muss ich sagen, es war hartes brot!!!

ich konnte 4 stück landen, leider nur bis 55cm und manolo ist ein richtig guter nach kurzem drill ausgestiegen.

dazu gab es noch ein paar vereinzelte bisse.

alles in allem hat es aber spaß gemacht.

http://img545.*ih.us/img545/86/55erzzander.th.jpg


----------



## Gufiwerfer (19. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Werde Sonntag nach dem Mittagessen auch zum Rhein,denke an dem speziellen Spot wo ich noch nie als Schneider nach hause gefahren bin


----------



## jason007 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@ Gufiwerfer in welcher gegend gehst du denn  ?

Hätte mich gerne mal ein geklinkt.

Kann ich bestimmt noch einiges lernen.

mfg
jason007


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Nach vielen kleinen Zandern in letzter Zeit stieg heute einer der besseren Sorte ein....


----------



## aalk47 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

wenn das ein fisch der besseren sorte ist, dann steht`s ja schmlimmer um den rhein, als ich befuerchtet habe .. 

nur spass: petri, toller fisch ;-)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Heute hatte ich 7 Zander und der Kollege Zesch 1...


----------



## Peter K. (21. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Petri Jungs,

aber morgen stehen da 20 neue Angler an dem Spot


----------



## omnimc (21. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Heute hatte ich 7 Zander und der Kollege Zesch 1...


 petri nicht schlecht bei soviel wasser! haben die in ufernähe oder wo gebissen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Petri Jungs,
> 
> aber morgen stehen da 20 neue Angler an dem Spot



Heute waren es genau soviele und haben zugeguckt wie ich die Zander gedrillt hab...


----------



## randio (21. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@peter
davon kannste ausgehen...

@badboy
PETRI!!!
ist es möglich die bilder vielleicht minimal zu verzerren? |supergri


----------



## manolo86 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Das mit dem Verzerren würde ich auch vorschlagen, die Stelle ist eh schon maßlos überlaufen. 

Aber Petri zu den Zandern.


----------



## Peter K. (21. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

An dem Spot kommt ein gewisses Forellenpufffeeling auf


----------



## masterpike (21. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Petri zu den Zandern.
Hab da auch noch einen.






Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Das war der Größte von heute...


----------



## hierse (21. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Petri an alle Fänger,

"durfte" gestern auch einen Zander fangen


----------



## Gufiwerfer (21. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Petri zu den Zandern nochmal an dieser Stelle,irgendwas mache ich bestimmt verkehrt im Moment,na ja wenigstens für 3 Sec hatte ich was kopfschüttelndes dran gehabt


----------



## Peter K. (21. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@Badboy

59cm , richtig?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Peter K. schrieb:


> @Badboy
> 
> 59cm , richtig?




Nö 59,78 cm...hab die Zander nicht gemessen schätze den Größten auf knapp unter 70 cm....


----------



## Moerser83 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Petri an alle

Würde auch die Bilder verzerren aber da ist es eh schon fast so das man am besten ne Nummer zieht um zu angeln. 

War auch mal ab und an da aber ohne Erfolg, da bevorzuge ich doch eher die ruhigeren Stellen. 

Gruss Moerser83


----------



## Oliver03 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

an solchen Stellen macht es eben die Technik und die richtige Köderwahl!

@badboy Petri zu den Zandern 

Deine Bilder motivieren mich auch mal wieder loszuziehen!


----------



## Bruno 01 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Gerade erst gesehen #c@badboy;Zesch+masterpike
Petri zu den Zandern #6


Bruno #h


----------



## randio (24. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

heute waren wir mal wieder 2stündchen am rhein...

resultat waren 6 zander bis 56cm, einige aussteiger und fehlbisse
und 2 schöne barsche...

einen 37er und ein monster von meinem kumpel:

http://img51.*ih.us/img51/5811/barsch49640x413.jpg

der fetteste, rundeste barsch, den ich bisher gesehen habe.
der hätte fast jede hitparade gesprengt.


----------



## jason007 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Petri @randio zu dem Runden Barsch.

Klasse Fisch.

mfg
jason007


----------



## h3nn3 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Was ist das denn bitte fürn fetter Barsch ey?! Dickes Petri!!
Wie groß genau war der denn? 
Vom Bild her würd ich den jetzt auf etwas über 50 tippen!!
lg, h3nn3


----------



## Bruno 01 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@randio
Ja das ist mal ein Barsch.Der frisst die Kanalbarsche zum Frühstück.
Petri dem Kumpel #6



Bruno #h


----------



## zorra (24. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

.....man könnte auch Bombenbarsch sagen sehr schönes Teil.
gr.zorra


----------



## omnimc (24. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

respekt und fettes petri. laut bild ist das wasser ja wieder im fast normal bereich.
mit was fangt ihr zur zeit? würde auch gerne noch ein zander für die heiligen tage fangen.aber bei mir(uns )bleiben sie nicht hängen.
wäre schön wenn mal eine antwort kommt .und welche schnur bzw. vorfach benutzt ihr?


----------



## PLATINESOX (24. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@randio

Petri,zum waschechten Rollmops!:m

Gruss Marcel


----------



## Rohmann (24. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Petri zu dem schönen Barsch...

Ja das Wasser am Rhein ist fast wieder auf normalstand war heute da jedoch weniger erfolgreich.
Grüße


----------



## masterpike (25. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Joa, auch von mir Petri zum Barsch.#6
Ab morgen bin ich auch wieder am Wasser. Mal sehen was so geht!

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## L!mmerikkx (25. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri....  

ICh hab da mal ne kleine Frage... Sacht mal... wie sieht das eigentlich bei euch aus..  habt ihr mal die gute alte Drachkowitch Methode ausprobiert? 

Wenn ja wie läuft das so bei euch damit?! 

Will nämlich mal ne alternative zum Gummifisch ausprobieren.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Petri! werd morgen auch los zum rhein weiss aber noch nicht wohin genau!


----------



## Oliver03 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Petri zum Barschmoppel! 
Hätte ich nicht in zwei Wochen mehrere Klausuren #q würde ich aufjedenfall auch wieder losgehen 




L!mmerikkx schrieb:


> habt ihr mal die gute alte Drachkowitch Methode ausprobiert?
> 
> 
> Will nämlich mal ne alternative zum Gummifisch ausprobieren.



Drachko läuft wenn die Zander weniger gut beißen ganz ok. Problem ist das man damit nicht besonders weit werfen kann und auf frische Köderfische angewiesen ist. Die sind im Winter dann nicht gerade leicht zu besorgen.

Wenn du ne Alternative zum Gummifisch suchst, probier mal mit Tauwürmern zu zupfen. Dafür nimmste dir nen Karabiner an dem du nen guten Einzelhaken befestigst. Um den Karabiner drückst du ein Klemmblei(Alternativ eignen sich auch die Einhängebleiköpfe von VMC Canelle)
Zusätzlich befestigst du an dem Karabiner nen Stinger aus Kevlar oder dicker geflochtener. Den Wurm ziehst du auf den Einzelhaken auf, sodass der Hakenschenkel komplett vom Wurm bedeckt ist. Um das freie Ende des Tauwurms (5-10cm) wickelst du das Vorfach des Stingers 3,4mal herum. Den Drilling stichst du mit einem Hakenbogen in den Wurm ein.
Hinter dem Drilling stehen noch so 3cm Wurm über. 
Das kann man dann wunderbar über den Grund zupfen oder schleifen und auch mal liegen lassen. Oft kommen die Bisse wenn der Wurm auf dem Grund liegt, nicht wenn er absinkt wie beim Gummifisch.


----------



## zorra (25. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

.. habt ihr mal die gute alte Drachkowitch Methode ausprobiert? 
Ja Anfang der 70iger haben wir damit gefischt am Rhein es gab noch keine Gummis....aber wie Oliver schreibt das mit den Köderfischen gefummel....entweder du kaufst dir welche oder baust selber(ich habe noch umgebaut eigenbauten von früher aber umgeändert)...und dann frierst du mehrere Systeme ein und nimmst sie mit zum Wasser.....Drachko ist ein Supersystem fisch es aber lieber vom Boot.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Peter K. (26. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Petri an den Kumpel, schöner Moppel!

Ich würd auch gerne ans Wasser, bin aber zeitlich momentan zu sehr eingeschränkt...


----------



## L!mmerikkx (26. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Danke ihr beiden für die Antworten. Das mit dem Tauwurm hört sich gut an... Werde ich bei gelegenheit ausprobieren danke!

Btw. War heute mit nem Kumpel am Rhein bei Duisburg. Kollege hatte 3 Bisse und konnte einen 40er verhaften.


----------



## randio (27. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

gestern fing alles r(h)ein zufällig an...

wir hatten uns die tage eine super stelle ausgesucht,
an der wir gestern eigentlich tätig werden wollten...

durch irgendeinen zufall und mein anglerisches fachwissen ( |uhoh: ), bekam ich eine eingebung bezüglich einer anderen stelle an der wir in der vergangenheit relativ gut fingen.

also mal kurz manolo von meinem bauchgefühl überzeugt, obwohl er doch arg skeptisch war. 

gesagt, getan, neuen spot anvisiert und losgelegt.

die ersten 4 würfe gaben doch tatsächlich 2 fische und 2 fehlbisse!!! STERNSTUNDE???

ja, kann man so sagen...zumindest quantitativ war es ein ausnahmetag!!! ich bin in diesem jahr kaum als schneider vom rhein gekommen, aber sowas habe ich dort lange nicht erlebt.

es gab fast biss auf biss und sogar doppeldrills am rhein!!!
wir verzichteten gänzlich auf stinger, was allerdings die aussteiger und fehlbissquote immens in die höhe trieb. aber "who cares", lieber einen verlieren, als in der gier verangeln.

so konnte sich das resultat mit 16 zandern (fast alle um die 50cm) und 2 barschen (32 und 34cm) mehr als sehen lassen.

unsere 20cm gummi vision, "großer köder, großer fisch", wurde aber auch nur von 55er zandern quittiert.

das war das einzige manko, wir hätten gerne einen 65-70er gefangen, aber das ist jammern auf hohem niveau...

http://img709.*ih.us/img709/7789/z600x404.jpg

http://img252.*ih.us/img252/6897/b1600x558.jpg

http://img823.*ih.us/img823/8361/z1600x666.jpg

http://img222.*ih.us/img222/1751/z2600x590.jpg

http://img40.*ih.us/img40/8903/z3600x663.jpg


----------



## PLATINESOX (27. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

#6Petri randio und manolo#6

#r Das kann sich doch sehen lassen!

Gruss Marcel


----------



## King Wetzel (27. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

petri wirklich toll ich hab bis jetzt noch leider keinen einziegen fisch aus dem rhein gefangen  

aber mal sehen was die zeit so bringt


----------



## Bruno 01 (27. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@randio+manolo
Das kann sich ja echt sehen lassen.
Petri Euch beiden #6
Die ü50'er kommen jetzt auch aus dem Hauptstrom,die beißen beim nächsten mal.Oder wenn ich wieder Zeit habe 




Bruno #h


----------



## Oliver03 (27. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

schönes Rütchen haste da! 

Das bei 15 Zandern kein 60+ dabei ist, ist im Rhein ganz normal! 
Aber wenn viele beißen machen die 50er Erbsen ja auch Laune.

Bleibt am Ball dann kommt auch bald nen dickerer!


----------



## randio (27. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

euer wort in "zanders" ohr... ;-)

ja, wir konnten gestern recht viel probieren und haben die stellen auch ein wenig weitläufiger befischt um diverse muster erkennen zu können.

und ja, die rute ist ein absoluter traum!
ich fische am kanal einige japan-ruten und ich muss sagen, dass die rute den japan-stecken in nichts nachsteht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (27. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Petri randio+manolo...


----------



## masterpike (28. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Hallo zusammen, 

hier ein Paar Auszüge von unserer Wochenend-Rhein-Strecke. Insgesamt kamen wir auf 18 Zander und einen kleinen Hecht + einige die nicht aufs Foto wollten.
































Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Dieses We gab es 10 Zander und 5 Barsche...


----------



## Jose (28. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

amüsant, zander inkognito #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Petri masterpike, Zesch und Pk...

an paar Punkten kann man schon erkennen um welchen Spot es sich handelt...


----------



## zorra (28. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Petri den Zetijägern...geht es mit dem Geflecht noch oder gibt es schon Frost am Stock.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Glenneangler (28. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Petri Alex schöne Fische auch allen andern ein dickes Petri!


----------



## Bruno 01 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@maserpike,Zesch+PK
Petri Ihr drei #6
Aber Patrick man kann Dich zu gut erkennen :q
Nächstes mal mit Sonnenbrille :g




Bruno #h


----------



## randio (28. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

sauber, nicht schlecht!!!


----------



## manolo86 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Petri allen Fängern,
der Thread scheint sich wirklich zu entwickeln.
Nur schade, dass die Großen momentan nicht so wollen.


----------



## Sledge (29. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Petri den Fängern, sind ja Einige:m!

@Patrick
Das Foto ist super, das Ding hab ich auch schon länger in der Angeltasche#6:q.


----------



## Camouflage (29. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

hey jungs,...
kam samstag auf insg. 13 Z´s und zwei barsche,...
zwei hatten über 55, und der größte 67,....
liebe grüße,
nils

@ alex und micha,
bin doch noch bis 15 uhr am wasser geblieben,....
es lief einfach zu gut,....  #6
habt ihr eigentlich noch den besorger gesehn?
der kam am ersten spot an als ich grade zum zweiten losfuhr,...
:q


----------



## randio (29. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

heute früh war es bei -2 grad und mehr ostwind und schneegestöber als erwartet eine harte geschichte...

habe auch nur 2 stunden ausgehalten, danach war der zeigefinger taub.

trotzdem gab es 3 zander bis 59 cm und einen auf dem kopf genau, 40er barsch.

dazu noch ein aussteiger und 2 fehlbisse...
alles in allem okay, aber nicht mehr wirklich schön.


----------



## Apoo (29. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Sehr amüsant, ich versuche seit einem Jahr einen Zander zu erwischen und ihr schreibt von zweistelligen Fängen während ich mir nur die Hände abfriere |kopfkrat


----------



## WallerKalle04 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Camouflage schrieb:


> hey jungs,...
> kam samstag auf insg. 13 Z´s und zwei barsche,...
> zwei hatten über 55, und der größte 67,....
> liebe grüße,
> ...


 

wär ich mal länger geblieben dann hätte ich ihn auch gesehen!#d uuups war ja sonntag da


----------



## masterpike (29. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Danke für die Petris und Petri an die Fänger zurück.
Ab jetzt wirds richtig ungemütlich! Am Weekend gehts weiter...

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Camouflage schrieb:


> hey jungs,...
> kam samstag auf insg. 13 Z´s und zwei barsche,...
> zwei hatten über 55, und der größte 67,....
> liebe grüße,
> ...



Wo hast du die anderen Zander den erwischt? Am Deltahafen?


----------



## Newbie01 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Camouflage schrieb:


> hey jungs,...
> kam samstag auf insg. 13 Z´s und zwei barsche,...
> zwei hatten über 55, und der größte 67,....
> liebe grüße,
> ...



Hey Nils,

Petri zur Zanderstrecke, hattest ja schon vormittags gut zugeschlagen #6

Die Zander sind momentan in Beisslaune. Solche knallharten Bisse kannte ich bislang noch gar nicht...


----------



## zorra (29. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Apoo schrieb:


> Sehr amüsant, ich versuche seit einem Jahr einen Zander zu erwischen und ihr schreibt von zweistelligen Fängen während ich mir nur die Hände abfriere |kopfkrat


...dann musste dir auch nee Hafenanlage suchen.:m
gr.zorra


----------



## ChrissyI (30. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@zorra
 Hafenanlage suchen gut und schön, wenn ich aber die Einschränkung auf dem Erlaubnisschein richtig deute, darf man da doch gar nicht hin, weil die Nebengewässer von der Erlaubnis ausgenommen sind.
"Als Nebengewässer gelten alle Gewässer, die hinter der Uferlinie des  Rheines bei Normalwasserstand liegen, z.B. Häfen, Altarme, Baggerseen,  Flüsse usw.)"


----------



## randio (30. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

das ist soweit richtig...
ergo 1+1=? #h


----------



## ChrissyI (30. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

2 Und jetzt?


----------



## Moerser83 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



ChrissyI schrieb:


> 2 Und jetzt?


 
Hafenschein besorgen. #c


----------



## manolo86 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

super, 100 Gummipunkte


----------



## zorra (30. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



ChrissyI schrieb:


> @zorra
> Hafenanlage suchen gut und schön, wenn ich aber die Einschränkung auf dem Erlaubnisschein richtig deute, darf man da doch gar nicht hin, weil die Nebengewässer von der Erlaubnis ausgenommen sind.
> "Als Nebengewässer gelten alle Gewässer, die hinter der Uferlinie des Rheines bei Normalwasserstand liegen, z.B. Häfen, Altarme, Baggerseen, Flüsse usw.)"


 ,,,,wenn der DU-Hafen zum Rhein zählt passt es ja ...wene dafür einen Hafenschein brauchst hat es nichts mehr mit Rheinfischen zu tun.;+
gr.zorra


----------



## ChrissyI (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Hafenschein?? Wo gibts den denn??


----------



## masterpike (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

http://db.ssb-duisburg.de/ssb/show/...t.html&Status=Aktiv&Rubrik=Angelscheine&-find


----------



## ChrissyI (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@masterpike

Besten Dank


----------



## zorra (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Mann sollte mal klarstellen durch den Tröötstarter ob es hier ums Rheinangeln geht mit den zugehörigen Gewässern die mit der Rheinkarte zu befischen sind...oder den Trööt was geht im Du-Hafen.;+
gr.zorra


----------



## Bobster (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



zorra schrieb:


> Mann sollte mal klarstellen durch den Tröötstarter ob es hier ums Rheinangeln geht mit den zugehörigen Gewässern die mit der Rheinkarte zu befischen sind...oder den Trööt was geht im Du-Hafen.;+
> gr.zorra


 

|good:


----------



## WallerKalle04 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

was ne unsinnige diskusion hier! von wo kommt das wasser denn in die häfen? #q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> was ne unsinnige diskusion hier!


 
Ist halt Winter...:m


----------



## King Wetzel (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

der wasserstand ist ja zurzeit bei za. 290cm 
welche erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht ist das gut??? ich fahr am samstag an den rhein und will endlich mal was da fangen  
MFG henry


----------



## omnimc (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> der wasserstand ist ja zurzeit bei za. 290cm
> welche erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht ist das gut??? ich fahr am samstag an den rhein und will endlich mal was da fangen
> MFG henry


 

mach das bloß nicht ausser schnupfen ist nichts los!#c


----------



## Camouflage (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

endlich geht wieder die chips&beer saison los,....     #q
für mein empfinden gehören die duisburger häfen und die hafeneinfahrten eindeutig in diesen trööt,..
zumal sich ja ein großteil der fangmeldungen auf diese gewässerstrecken bezieht,...
dennoch, der vollständigkeit halber, meine fangmeldung vom letzten samstag bezog sich ausschließlich auf spots die mit der rhein-karte zu befischen sind,...
LG,
nils


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Nils was hast du am We vor? Wollte diese We meine neue Rute mit dem meter Zander einweihen bist du dabei?


Alex


----------



## zesch (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

...sind doch auch die gleichen Fische in den Häfen,

...wie im Rhein ....

nach diesem Frost sind Sonntag erstmal (für mich) Hechte zu fangen,

aber leider nicht im Rhein...

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Camouflage (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

hey alex,
wollte evtl. morgen mittag mitm robby und ggf. werner für n paar stündchen los,...
samstag hab ich zu tun, aber sonntag werd ich auf jeden fall nochmal angreifen,...
liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## Gufiwerfer (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Macht mal Meldung wo,evtl stosse ich Sonntag dazu


----------



## lsski (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Hallo Leute

Ich wunder |bigeyes mich das keiner von euch weis das die Holländer sich  gefreut haben das es so früh ein schickes Hochwasser gab.
Alle Zander und viele Futterfische sind nämlich im Rhein Delta zum Überwintern. Dort fängt die Elite Zander auf Zander vom Boot aus vertikal.......... Das ist jedes Jahr so das die Fische sich dort einfinden.
:m Die paar zurückgebliebenen Fische sind schwer aufzuspühren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Nils lass mal  ein paar Zander noch über...sag bescheid wann du am Sonntag los willst bin aufjedenfall mit dabei...


----------



## Kark (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



lsski schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich wunder |bigeyes mich das keiner von euch weis das die Holländer sich  gefreut haben das es so früh ein schickes Hochwasser gab.
> Alle Zander und viele Futterfische sind nämlich im Rhein Delta zum Überwintern. Dort fängt die Elite Zander auf Zander vom Boot aus vertikal.......... Das ist jedes Jahr so das die Fische sich dort einfinden.
> :m Die paar zurückgebliebenen Fische sind schwer aufzuspühren.



Ich glaube nicht, dass sämtliche Raub- und Friedfische aus dem deutschen Rhein im Holland am Rheindelta bei Rotterdam überwintern...
Würde gerne wissen wer die diesen Mist erzählt hat oder wie du darauf gekommen bist #d


----------



## Camouflage (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@alex,
lass uns morgen abend mal telefonieren,...
LG,
nils


----------



## aalk47 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Kark schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass sämtliche Raub- und Friedfische aus dem deutschen Rhein im Holland am Rheindelta bei Rotterdam überwintern...
> Würde gerne wissen wer die diesen Mist erzählt hat oder wie du darauf gekommen bist #d



also ich glaube ja, dass die wegen der liberaleren drogengesetze da sind ...


----------



## WallerKalle04 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

war gesten ein paar stunden am wasser! ein fetten verloren sonst nicht viel los!


----------



## buddah (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



aalk47 schrieb:


> also ich glaube ja, dass die wegen der liberaleren drogengesetze da sind ...


 Zander mit roten Augen:#2:


----------



## Gemini (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



aalk47 schrieb:


> also ich glaube ja, dass die wegen der liberaleren drogengesetze da sind ...



Für jedes Problem gibt es eine Lösung! Das sollte eure Zander zurück locken...


----------



## lsski (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Würde gerne wissen wer die diesen Mist erzählt hat oder wie du darauf gekommen bist #d[/QUOTE]


Das ist einfach so !

:m Vor dem 1 Hochwaseer 1-5 Zanderbisse.
Nach dem ersten Hochwasser 20-60 Zander Bisse 
*DAS SIND FACKTEN !!!!*
UND DAS IST IMMER SO !!!


----------



## Kark (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

....und das liegt daran, dass die Zander aus Deutschland jetzt alle im Rheindelta sind...ist klar....


----------



## Jose (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Gemini schrieb:


> Für jedes Problem gibt es eine Lösung! Das sollte eure Zander zurück locken...




den solltest du unbedingt im wobblerbau-trööt einstellen :q


----------



## aalk47 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@gemini:
wieviel "gramm" hat der wobbler denn???

muahahahaha -> sehr geil, der apparat!


----------



## heineken2003 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

2 Stunden bei -6 Grad... kein Zupfer und dem Vater Rhein 3 GuFis geopfert... harte Arbeit sag ich euch.

Aber der Rhein bei uns im Großraum Köln ist auch überlaufen ;-)


----------



## King Wetzel (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

ich werde heute ml in der nähe von lev. an den rhein gehen hoffe mal endlich meinen ersten rheinfisch überlisten zu können 
Wünscht mir glück 
MFG Henry


----------



## Koalano1 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@Gemini
Vielen Dank für diesen Lacher:q:q


----------



## randio (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

war die tage niemand los?

oder schreibt ihr nur wenn ihr fangt?

würde es sehr nützlich und persönlich hilfreich finden, wenn ihr auch mal zum besten gebt, wenn ihr als schneider den spot verlasst.

am we ist mir das zu ungemütlich/windig, werde mal mo. oder di. angreifen, soll quasi windstill sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Ich war heute Draußen hatte nur eienen Barsch und da war der ganze Tag im Arsch....Morgen geht es weiter...ich denke dass, das Wetter den Fischen auf dem Magen geschalgen hat....


----------



## Gufiwerfer (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Wenn es morgen so sein sollte wie angesagt ist,lasse ich die Karre in der Garage stehen(Eisregen und so Scherze),werde dann lieber Weihnachtsplätzchen backen...


Sind denn die Ringe schon zugefroren?


----------



## randio (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

weihnachtsplätzchen sind schon fertig und spätestens montag MUSS ich wieder ans wasser... ;-)

und ja, meine ringe sind mir schon letzten montag bei fast windstille und 1-2 grad zugefroren.

überlege schon ob ich nicht zur überbrückung auf dehnungsarme mono wechseln soll...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Ringe waren eingefroren...


----------



## zorra (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



randio schrieb:


> weihnachtsplätzchen sind schon fertig und spätestens montag MUSS ich wieder ans wasser... ;-)
> 
> und ja, meine ringe sind mir schon letzten montag bei fast windstille und 1-2 grad zugefroren.
> 
> überlege schon ob ich nicht zur überbrückung auf dehnungsarme mono wechseln soll...


...jo geht wat besser....aber brauch nee andere Rute...Ringe zu eng.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Silikonspray sollte helfen hast aber dann die ganze Suppe auf dem Handschuhen...ist egal ob man Große oder Kleine Ringe hat...hatte meine neue Rute Heute mit Größeren Ringen gefischt die Ringe vereisen auch nur etwas Später...


----------



## randio (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

ja, an meiner rocke mit ihren kleinen spitzenringen geht es natürlich sehr schnell.

vielleicht grabe ich die tage mal die jigolo aus.


----------



## Gufiwerfer (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Bisher blieben mit meiner Stroft die Ringe nahezu trocken,auch bei der Rocke,möchte dies gerne mal antesten,weil die Schnur so gut wie kein Wasser aufnimmt,evtl morgen,aber erstmal Wetter abwarten


----------



## GuidoOo (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Das bringt leider alles herzlich wenig, auch bei Mono gefrieren dir die Ringe. Alles erst gestern durchgemacht... -.-

Das Einzige, was hilft, ist ab und zu die Rutenspitze ins Wasser, sodass die Ringe wieder auftauen, zwar auch nicht wirklich gut, aber was sollst machen? -.-


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Hier habt Ihr was zum lesen...


http://www.deutscherhechtangler-clu...nter-der-lupe&catid=2:angelberichte&Itemid=40


----------



## WallerKalle04 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

werd morgen auch wieder los ! ich benutze vaseline an den ringen geht eigentlich ganz gut wenn das erste eis ansetzt einfach nachschmieren und weiter!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@WallerKalle du Freak was machst du sonst mit der Vaseline?

Wechle Richtung wollt Ihr Morgen? Vieleicht sieht man sich...


----------



## ali-angler (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Hier habt Ihr was zum lesen...
> 
> 
> http://www.deutscherhechtangler-clu...nter-der-lupe&catid=2:angelberichte&Itemid=40


 
Klasse Bericht, werd nächste saison mal eine Termoversiegelte Schnur antesten. Das mit der Tragkraftangabe der Schnüre ist ein Witz. Bei der Spiderwire ist es das selbe Spiel. Hab die Schnur schnurstraks zurück gebracht, zum Hechtangeln hatte die mir zu wenig reale Tragkraft. Nach dem Beweis mit Waage und No Knot wirbeln blieb dem Händler auch nichts anders übrig als die Schnur zu wechseln.


----------



## zesch (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

parfümfreie Norweger Handcreme macht sich auch ganz gut in den Rutenringen...

schlimmer finde ich wenn das Schnurlaufröllchen ewig zu sitzt

und deswegen ein paar Kurbelumdrehungen später die ganz Wicklung auf der Rolle einfach schlecht ist

+ dadurch einfachste Würfe voll daneben gehen....

ohne Sonnenschein bei Eiseskälte, geh ich garnicht mehr los 

bei mehr als-2 °

Gruß
zesch


----------



## WallerKalle04 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



badboy199 schrieb:


> @WallerKalle du Freak was machst du sonst mit der Vaseline?
> 
> Wechle Richtung wollt Ihr Morgen? Vieleicht sieht man sich...


 

kann ich dir ja mal zeigen|bigeyes!!!! wollt eigentlich dahin wo wir uns die tage getroffen haben aber bei dem wetter , nein danke!#d


----------



## Gufiwerfer (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> haben aber bei dem wetter , nein danke!#d





|kopfkrat Keine Winterreifen drauf?


Werde evtl gleich los zum Kanal unter einer Brücke


----------



## WallerKalle04 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Gufiwerfer schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Keine Winterreifen drauf?
> 
> 
> Werde evtl gleich los zum Kanal unter einer Brücke


 

sicher hab ich winterreifen drauf! nurist mir das zu ungemütlich draussen! kalt ist ok aber nicht so nen schnee regen gemisch!


----------



## Anek20dot (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Mal schauen... habe ein Tipp von einem Bekannten bekommen, die Schnur mit Silicon-Spray zu imprägnieren. Zudem die Ringe mit Schnurfett oder Vaseline einzuschmieren. 

Habe alles besorgt. Werde nach einer Angetour berichten, ob es geholfen hat.


----------



## King Wetzel (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Ich war gestern auch am rhein bei leverkusen war nen teurer spaß (wenn man das spaß nennen kann ) aber ich hate nen hecht dran der mir aber leider kurz vor der landung ausschlitze :/

nach weihnachten werde ih richtig angreifen mit meinem neuen blackstream/sargus kombo !!!

MFG Henry


----------



## randio (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

keiner was gefangen???

hier wollten doch wenigstens 5-6 leute ausm thread los...

was ist eigentlich mit dem threadersteller???
gelöscht?


----------



## sven_sid (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Hallo zusammen war am sammstag von 18 bis 23 uhr angeln nichts!!!!

wirklich nichts kein bis geschweige dennein fisch ^^

gruß sven


----------



## zorra (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

...Hauptsache wir kriegen kein Tauwetter und wieder Hochwasser.
gr.zorra


----------



## lsski (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



zorra schrieb:


> ...Hauptsache wir kriegen kein Tauwetter und wieder Hochwasser.
> gr.zorra




Da freuen sich die Holländer #h


----------



## randio (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

ach, das ist doch blödsinn.
fange selten so gut wie bei hochwasser, dann werden die kaum alle in holland sein.

aber man muss nur fest genug daran glauben...

p.s. es ist natürlich möglich, dass sich die "holländischen" fische der region dann im delta stapeln, aber die kommen kaum aus rheinfelden...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Hochwasser ist immer gut da fängt man wenigstens die besseren Zander.


----------



## randio (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

heute musste ich in diesem jahr zum 2. mal den rhein als schneider verlassen und das 1. mal, gänzlich ohne zupfer!!!

habe knapp 2 stunden alles "abgefeuert" was die box hergab...

ärgerlich, aber kann man nix machen...

wenigstens war das wetter mit 3-4 grad, windstille und sonne recht angenehm und handschuhe braucht ich auch keine. :g


----------



## Bruno 01 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@randio
Macht nüscht,macht Dich nur Symphatischer :q
Man kann halt nicht immer fangen #c
Hauptsache am Wasser gewesen.



Bruno 
Nrwfangnixcrew #h


----------



## Gufiwerfer (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Schönen Gruss vom Peter,er kann zur Zeit wegen technischer Schwierigkeiten keine PN`s antworten und posten,ist aber in Arbeit..


Dickes Petri an alle Fänger der letzten 2 Wochen


----------



## Magdeburger (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Gufiwerfer schrieb:


> Schönen Gruss vom Peter,er kann zur Zeit wegen technischer Schwierigkeiten keine PN`s antworten und posten,ist aber in Arbeit..
> 
> 
> Dickes Petri an alle Fänger der letzten 2 Wochen



Und schon ist der Acc gesperrt, weil sich sein Kumpel hier mit seinem Nick eingeloggt hat...


----------



## Gufiwerfer (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Und schon ist der Acc gesperrt, weil sich sein Kumpel hier mit seinem Nick eingeloggt hat...




|kopfkrat Meinen Nick benutze nur ich,|wavey:


----------



## west1 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



zorra schrieb:


> ...Hauptsache wir kriegen kein Tauwetter und wieder Hochwasser.
> gr.zorra



Ist schon unterwegs.


----------



## Magdeburger (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Gufiwerfer schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Meinen Nick benutze nur ich,|wavey:



"Gesperrter User"? |kopfkrat


----------



## zorra (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



west1 schrieb:


> Ist schon unterwegs.


...solang es langsam kommt geht es ja.... die Kribben sind gerade paar Tage frei...sonst kommt das Boot raus und es geht rüber nach NL.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## WallerKalle04 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> "Gesperrter User"? |kopfkrat


 

das kann doch jeder ändern wie er will!!!!:q


----------



## Peter K. (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

I am back
Petri an alle Fänger!

Konnte am We 8 Zander fangen, jedoch alles Kruppzeug bis 50cm.

Gestern haben wir einen glatten Schneider hingelegt. 
No Action, Action Shads und Wobbler brachten keinen einzigen Fisch!

Wie läuft es bei den anderen?

Gruß


----------



## Anek20dot (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Konnte am We 8 Zander fangen, jedoch alles Kruppzeug bis 50cm.




Petri! Wo habe sie gebissen?? Strömungskante?? Steinpackung??


----------



## Pitri1982 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Ich war heute unterwegs. Der erste Spot brachte leider nichts, der zweite und dritte dann immerhin nen bisschen was, jeweils 43 und nen 46cm auf No-Action... sonst nix besonderes. Werd morgen mit nem Kollegen aus meiner Wache eine etwas größere Aktion starten. Mal sehen was geht, werde morgen Abend berichten. 

Petri Geil 
Pierre


----------



## Peter K. (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@Anek

Die kamen alle an einer Steinpackung auf Wobbler. 

Beisszeit war zwischen 18.00 bis 20.00


----------



## randio (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

hammer, noch immer an den packungen??? 

hätte ich nie mit gerechnet. PETRI!

fängst du den kompletten winter über noch an den packungen?


----------



## WallerKalle04 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

die letzten beiden male geschneidert! gleich gehts wieder los! werde berichten!


----------



## Peter K. (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@randio

War auch leicht überrascht, aber momentan klappt es noch an den Packungen.
Für den Winter habe ich keine relevanten Erfahrungen, da ich es nicht wirklich probiert habe, die Winterplätze sind dafür auch nicht geeignet.

Aber testen werde ich es. Momentan gehts noch sehr gut. Kann natürlich auch nur ein guter Tag gewesen sein, da vorgestern nichtmal ein Biss zu verzeichnen war!


----------



## zorra (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Peter K. schrieb:


> @randio
> 
> War auch leicht überrascht, aber momentan klappt es noch an den Packungen.
> Für den Winter habe ich keine relevanten Erfahrungen, da ich es nicht wirklich probiert habe, die Winterplätze sind dafür auch nicht geeignet.
> ...


....am Rhein wo keine Einläufe oder Häfen sind hat er keine festen Winterstände er ist aktiv oder er steht es muss natürlich auch Futterfisch im Buhnenfeld sein sonst zieht er raus.....an Streckdämmen steht er auch unterschiedlich hoch oder tief.
gr,zorra


----------



## WallerKalle04 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

heute mal wieder nix. also ich warte bis der winter vorbei ist!


----------



## dr.exe (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Mal ne frage als Zanderneuling, wann im Jahr ist die beste Zeit Zander zu fangen? und wo steht er zu welcher Jahrszeit?
danke


----------



## Newbie01 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Ich war gestern drei Stunden peitschen. Bis auf zwei Mini-Zanderchen ging nichts. Will mich damit aber nicht abfinden und werde es demnächst mit Drachkovitch-System und Ultra-Langsamer-Führung probieren.
@WallerKalle04: Am Geheimspot muss doch noch was zu holen sein :q


----------



## Oliver03 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Leider steigt im Winter die Anzahl der Schneidertage an. Wer aber genug Ausdauer hat und trotz kalten Fingern fleißig fischt hat im Winter ne viel größere Chance auf nen richtig Dicken als zu allen anderen Jahreszeiten.


----------



## Anek20dot (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

So bin wieder von Rhein zurück. Bei -2 C° geangelt. Silicon-Spray kann ich nur weiter empfehlen!!! Test bestanden. Hatte überhaupt kein Eis am Schnurlaufröllchen...lediglich ab und zu an den Ringen (trotz Schnurfett). Die Schnur 2-mal zu Hause eingesprüht (zuerst ca. 30-40 Meter von der Rolle abgezogen, dann alle 10-15 Umdrehungen Silicon-Spray drauf). Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich zufriden!!!

Und zum Fangergebnis. Haben heute gut gebissen zw. 10.00 und 12.30. Danach war der Spuck vorbei. 6 Zander sinds geworden. Alle wie aus einem Guss 50cm, deswegen nur ein Foto. Einen weiteren kleinen im Drill verlohren. Ein Hecht zw.70 -80 cm. konnte sich an der Oberfläche abschütteln. 

Verwundert hat mich, dass die Bisse sowohl im Buhnenfeld, am Buhnenkopf als auch an der Strömungskante kammen.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Newbie01 schrieb:


> Ich war gestern drei Stunden peitschen. Bis auf zwei Mini-Zanderchen ging nichts. Will mich damit aber nicht abfinden und werde es demnächst mit Drachkovitch-System und Ultra-Langsamer-Führung probieren.
> @WallerKalle04: Am Geheimspot muss doch noch was zu holen sein :q


 

nee da war heute nix


----------



## ZanderKalle (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Ich werde Morgen mal losziehen.... die Winterspots beangeln, müsste ja eigentlich was gehen zur Zeit!!!


----------



## Anek20dot (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

#t so wie es aussieht steigt das Wasser bis Samstag wieder extrem an (um ca. 2 Meter).


----------



## Pitri1982 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@Randio:  Gefangen an Hafeneinfahrt in Kombination mit Steinpackungen. Es gibt Gott sei Dank doch noch einige Stellen die nahezu unbekannt sind. Wir sind sehr oft auf Z-Fische unterwegs und haben über Jahre unsere Spots erarbeitet. Wenn du auch so nen süchtigen bist, kann man sich mal treffen.    Voraussetzung ist allerdings auch der Rheinschein. Gebiet Duisburg und Umgebung. Gruß, Pierre


----------



## randio (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

dito, haben uns auch so einige stellen erarbeitet und ja, diverse scheine für rhein, häfen etc. sind vorhanden ;-) 
(auch schon für 2011)

UND, bochum ist ja nicht soooo weit von herne entfernt.
würde sagen, rest via pn.

@anekdot
petri und respekt zu den 6 fischen!


----------



## Pitri1982 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Ja klar, meld dich einfach. Einer von uns kommt auch aus Herne. Da ließe sich was machen. We. sind wir wieder komplett unterwegs.  #6


----------



## Peter K. (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@zorra

..und wohin ziehen die Kleinfische im Winter? Richtig in die Häfen/Baggerseen und an den Einläufen zb fängt man dann gute Zander. Im Hafen selbst findet man sogut wie keine guten Strukturen zum Wobbeln. Da muss man eher Buhnenfelder oder flache Steinpackungen aufsuchen, wo sich im Winter eher weniger bis keine Kleinfische aufhalten!

Auch im Winter "kann" man in den Buhnen Glück haben, aber prozentual eher weniger.

Petri dem Fänger


----------



## ZanderKalle (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Habe heute mit lemmerix einiges raus geholt..... fotos folgen morgen heute hab ich kein bock mehr....|gaehn:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Petri ZanderKalle wo warst du unterwegs wieder am dem geheimen Spot?...


----------



## Peter K. (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Hört sich gut an Kalle,

war auch nen großer dabei?


----------



## Gufiwerfer (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Werde gleich noch paar neue Gufis besorgen,und morgen evtl mal antesten,gegen Abend


----------



## WallerKalle04 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

vielleicht werd ich morgen früh los???? Petri Bruder


----------



## L!mmerikkx (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



ZanderKalle schrieb:


> Habe heute mit lemmerix einiges raus geholt..... fotos folgen morgen heute hab ich kein bock mehr....|gaehn:



"Lemmerix"  Jau genau...#q

Neee war aber gut


----------



## Pitri1982 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Dickes Petri den Fängern!! Habt ihr auf DS gefangen? Ich werde morgen früh los....


----------



## WallerKalle04 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

werd morgen früh auch los! werd um 7uhr mein bruder(zanderkalle) in bochum einpacken und ab gehts!


----------



## ZanderKalle (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Hier wie versprochen ein paar pics!!!
Leider nur mit Handycam habe euch mal die einigermaßen guten Fotos rausgesucht!!!





















Später bekomme ich noch mehr Fotos vielleicht reiche ich sie dann nach wenn die Quali stimmt!

Insgesamt waren es 11stück alle haben auf NoAction gebissen, und erst nach 10:30.....
Der Größte hatte 66cm der kleineste 48.

@Alex: Wir waren nicht am super geheimen spot..... war außerhalb von Duisburg!!!


----------



## Pitri1982 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Bin ich mal gespannt auf das Hochwasser!!  
Werde auch ähnlich früh starten. Vielleicht läuft man sich übern Weg.  ;-)


----------



## WallerKalle04 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Petri Bruder und Lemming aber wat haste da für ne eklige gelbe mütze auf die fährt aber morgen nicht bei mir mit:q


----------



## Magdeburger (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Warum sind eigentlich die No-Action-Shads im Winter zu bevorzugen? Funktioniert ein sehr langsam geführter normaler Shad nicht genau so viel?


----------



## Pitri1982 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Weil sie in Ihrer Art der Bewegung dem natürlichen Bewegungsmuster der 'echten' Fische am besten entsprechen. je kälter es wird desto weniger 'hektische' Bewegungen machen die Fische. Es gibt aber auch Leute die in der Winterzeit mit Action Shads bzw. Low Action Ködern fischen und behaupten sie würden genau so fangen. Bestimmte Köder entfalten Ihre vollen Stärken aber auch erst an bestimmten Rigs. Wie angelst du am liebsten?


----------



## Magdeburger (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Ich probiere momentan eine seeeehr tiefe Buhne aus, ca. in der Mitte einer Buhnenreihe. Die Buhne hat eine sehr stake Kehrtströmung, weshalb ich zu besonderem "Gerät" greife. Ich benutze 15cm Gummifische, den 6' Kopyto oder den 6er Shaker. Diese sind auf einen 40g-Kopf aufgezogen. Das Gewicht ist nötig, sonst werden die Köder verdriftet, weiter kann ich nicht runter gehen.

Momentan faulenze ich, 2 langsame Kurbelumdrehungen, nach ca 1 sec. kommt der Gufi wieder am Grund auf. Manchmal hebe ich die Rute beim Kurbel auch ein wenig an, um den Gufi ein bischen weiter abzuheben. Aber alles in allem recht langsam, wenn auch nicht in Zeitlupe.

In einer so außergewöhlich tiefen Buhne könnten doch eigentlich jetzt Fische stehen, oder? Jedenfalls habe ich oft gelesen, dass solche Stellen ebenfalls bevorzugte Überwinterungsplätze gerade größerer Flusshechte sein sollen.

Andere Menungen?


----------



## Pitri1982 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Größere Köder im Winter sind in Ordnung, höheres Gewicht auch da der Zander als eigentlicher Nachträuber tagsüber am Grund liegt. Diese 1 Sekunde reicht dem Zander absolut aus um den Köder zu inhalieren. Die Absinkphasen müssen daher in dieser Jahreszeit nicht mehr auf 3 bis 4 Sekunden fallen. Ob die Wahl deiner Buhne richtig ist, würde ich eher nach dem Beutefisch beurteilen als nach der Tiefe. Es ist ein weit verbreitetes Gerücht das sich die Fische in die tieferen, 'wärmeren' Zonen zurück ziehen.... das ist allerdings nicht zu verallgemeinern. Der Z-Fisch sucht sich jetzt eher ruhigere Zonen um Energie zu sparen und folgt seinen Beutefischen. Hafen, Seen sind Buchten sind da eher zu empfehlen meiner Meinung nach. Sind dort untiefen, Warmwassereinläufe, Hafeneinfahrten, Steinpackungen oder andere Strukturen kann das schon ein Spot sein. Zum Thema Shaker als Köder: Der macht nachtürlich richtig Theater mit seinem breiten Teller.... Meine Erfahrungen sind das du wenn überhaupt halbstarke Barsche oder nur die kleineren Zander darauf verhaften wirst...


----------



## WallerKalle04 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Salt Shaker:k von lunker city? der fängt auch grosse!!!


----------



## Pitri1982 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Im Winter??

Ganz nach dem Motto: Wackelt nix, beißt nix?


----------



## WallerKalle04 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

aso auf dem winter beschränkt da benutz ich lieber low oder no action shads!


----------



## Pitri1982 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@WallerKalle04: Auch Faulenzer?


----------



## Buxte (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@ Magdeburger

Wenn du 40g Jigköpfe benötigst, scheinst es aber nicht der besagte strömungsarme oder ruhige Bereich zu sein#c
Ich denke aber der Shaker sollte trotzdem funzen, frag mal den Veit:q
Manchmal sind es gerade auch die aktionshads die Fisch im Winter bringen,
wenn der Zander am Grund kauert und da kommt so ein riesen fisch vorbei, da kan ich mir schon vorstellen, das er sich das nochmal überlegt..


----------



## Gufiwerfer (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Habe so das Gefühl das ich am WE doch nicht zum Rhein komme,habe mir heute extra neue Köder besorgt


----------



## ZanderKalle (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> Petri Bruder und Lemming aber wat haste da für ne eklige gelbe mütze auf die fährt aber morgen nicht bei mir mit:q




Hab keine andere gefunden und ist ja auch neon Gelb|muahah:

Zum Thema: Im Winter meide ich Buhnen, lohnt sich nicht!!!
Wie schon vorher gesagt folgt der Zander seiner Beute also in die Strömungsarmen Bereiche....

Am Tag sollte man schon Tiefe stellen suchen, das hat nichts mit der Temperatur zu tun weil im Fluss ist es wieso überall gleich kalt außer an Warmwassereinläufen...
Zander suchen tiefe stellen am Tag im Fluss weil es da dunkler ist.

Und ich bevorzuge im Winter eine lange absinkphase 3sek+ weil umso länger die absinkphase desto länger hat der Zander den Gufi im blick.


----------



## Magdeburger (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Buxte schrieb:


> @ Magdeburger
> 
> Wenn du 40g Jigköpfe benötigst, scheinst es aber nicht der besagte strömungsarme oder ruhige Bereich zu sein#c
> Ich denke aber der Shaker sollte trotzdem funzen, frag mal den Veit:q
> ...



Ich befische den wirklich tiefen ausgewaschenen Teil der Buhne, also eine Art großes "Loch". Der Bereich ist eher mittig. Die Kehrtströmung da ist so stark, dass ich da mit leichteren Köpfen mit den größeren Gummis nicht runter komme. Ich dachte halt, dass die Fische da in dem tiefen Loch stehen im Winter. Ich rede ja nicht von einem großen Zanderschwarm sondern eher von eventuell einem großen hecht oder sogar Waller.


----------



## ZanderKalle (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Könnte sein aber ich würde da meine Zeit nicht verschwenden..... Und der große Fisch kommt dann wenn man am wenigsten damit rechnet#6


----------



## Gufiwerfer (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> Petri Bruder und Lemming aber wat haste da für ne eklige gelbe mütze auf die fährt aber morgen nicht bei mir mit:q





Hat bestimmt blau-weisse Socken an,dann passt das Outfit auch zur aktuellen Tabelle|supergri


-duck und weg-


Wo wollt ihr denn morgen hin?


----------



## Pitri1982 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Wie gesagt ist kein Problem mit der einen Sekunde Absinkphase. Durch dein schweres Gewicht und dein langsames einkurbeln beackserst du den Grund und dein Köder ist somit immer im Blickfeld der am Grund liegenden Fische. Ich weiss ja nicht wie dein Fluß Abschnitt so aufgebaut ist, es kann natürlich auch sein das dies ein Spot ist wenn es sonst relativ monoton ist. Probiere es ein paar Mal aus und teile uns deine Ergebnisse mit!   
#6


----------



## ZanderKalle (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Ist ja nicht so das ich das noch nicht probiert habe, habe so auch schon gefangen und fange auch heute noch so, sogar mit total überbleiten gummis die ich nur über den Grund schleife...... sonst könnte ich das doch gar nicht behaupten.
Meine Erfahrung ist halt das ich mit längeren Absinkphasen besser fange.


----------



## Pitri1982 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@Zanderkalle: Warts du heute unterwegs?


----------



## ZanderKalle (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Jo leider..... total Hochwasser und dazu noch so ein ekliger Wind mit Niesel Regen wir waren nicht lange und mein Bruder hat den einzigen Fisch des Tages rausgeholt!!!


----------



## Pitri1982 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Geil, ich habe den totalen Schneider hingelegt. :-D  Ich habe fast alle Spots die jetzt noch beangelbar waren beangelt.... Echt zum kotzen... #q


----------



## Peter K. (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@Pitri

mach dir nichts draus. Momentan ist das Angeln nicht gerade ein Zuckerschlecken.

Ich für meinen Teil, warte wieder auf Normalwasser, da momentan meine favourite Spots nicht beangelbar sind.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

War heute Mit ZanderKalle und seinem Bruder unterwegs...hatte auch ein guten Zander dran 70+ der sich zwischen den Steinen festgesetzt hat...beim befreien hat sich der Zander gelöst man konnte in nur beim weg schwimmen zu sehen...morgen werde ich es nochmal probieren...


----------



## ZanderKalle (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Ja war nicht schlecht die aktion schade war wirklich ein guter........ ich sage nur "ooooohhhhhhh" das war zu geil!!!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

oooohhhhh da schwimmt er:q naja ich hab wenigstens zu geschlagen! schön dicken 60+!


----------



## randio (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

petri, besser als nix!!!

und bei dem wasserstand, (jenseits von gut und böse) muss  überhaupt erstmal einer gefangen werden...

ich muss auch erstmal warten.
meine 100%igen spots sind so auch kaum zu befischen.

muss ich halt zum kanal, barsche fangen. #c


----------



## Pitri1982 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Ja Geil, Petri den Fängern!!
Hoffe sinkt gaaaanz schnell. So dass man zügig wieder auf seine Spots setzten kann. Und man sich seinen Platz nicht mit 8 anderen teilen muss....@Peter: Du machst es vernünftig, aber ich muss einfach gehen. Ich bin zu süchtig. Oft fahre ich noch nach dem Dienst direkt vonne Wache dahin... Mal ne Frage in die Runde: Wie sehen bei Euch die Ergebnisse mit gefaulenzten No-action ( Fin S Fish) an 10 Gramm Kopf aus? Speziel im Winter. Bin dabei meine Angeltechniken für den Winter auszubauen und widme mich auch mehr den Finessetechniken (DS, Carolina Rig) .... Kann mich an Anfang des Jahres erinnern wo wir nur kleinste Zanderchen hatten und Alex aka Badboy199 auf DS nennenswerte Erfolge hatte.... Deine Technik werde ich beim nächsten Mal genauer beobachten!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@Pitri1982 

ich glaub du hast den falschen beobachtet...fische keine DS Montage ist mir zur langweilig...da gehen sowieso  nur die Kleine Zander dran....hab bis jetzt noch keinen Zander 80+ auf DS gesehen...


Alex


----------



## Pitri1982 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

HAHA, müsste ich mich sehr täuschen.... Habe noch Bilder von.  :vik:


----------



## Pitri1982 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Kennste den?  #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Wieso hast du Bilder von mir bist du S c h w u l? Sind nicht auf DS gefangen...bist du nicht der Jenige der den 50ziger Zander gedrillt hat als hättest du nen meter Zander dran? 




Pitri1982 schrieb:


> Kennste den?  #6


----------



## Pitri1982 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Ne, ich hatte da nichts. Den du meinst war so'n Peter glaub ich hieß der Freak. Wir waren da unterwegs mit Tom der kannte dich wohl irgendwie. Daher die Bilder.... so erotisch siehste nicht aus, an meinem Bett steht deine Fratze nicht....  
Also keine Sorge... von wegen S C H W U L :v

Kennt jemand von Euch 'ne gute Seite für Angelboote?


----------



## randio (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

contenance bitte...


----------



## Pitri1982 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Ich bin untröstlich.... ;-) 
Recht haste... Fand dieses Fragestellung nur nicht besonders souverän.... 
Aber das Thema hat sich ja geklärt. ;-) 
Also: Kennt jemand eine gute Seite für Angelboote?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Rhein...


----------



## Pitri1982 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Altobelli.... |uhoh:


----------



## ZanderKalle (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Und haste denn was rausgeholt Alex???


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Heute war nichts zu holen außer ein paar Äste...


----------



## ZanderKalle (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Hochwasser halt..... jetzt heißt es warten, oder ab in die Häfen.


----------



## zorra (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Pitri1982 schrieb:


> Ich bin untröstlich.... ;-)
> Recht haste... Fand dieses Fragestellung nur nicht besonders souverän....
> Aber das Thema hat sich ja geklärt. ;-)
> Also: Kennt jemand eine gute Seite für Angelboote?


.......www.marktplaats.nl.......Watersport und dann auf Visboten.
gr.zorra


----------



## Gufiwerfer (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Ups bei dem Pegel wüsste ich nur im Raum Duisburg eine Stelle die man bei den Verhältnissen noch "gut"beangeln kann,da ich kommendes WE auch nicht kann,werde ich zu 90% Freitag Abend mein Glück versuchen,denke der Pegel wird erstmal so bleiben


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Der Pegel wird langsam fallen...ca 20 cm ein Tag...da bist du am Freitag bei 7,50 m...


----------



## Moerser83 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Laut Pegelstand (Ruhrort) im Videotext soll er noch steigen.
Zb. Heute morgen waren 8.33 und um 19 Uhr 8.38


----------



## L!mmerikkx (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Sooo habe die Tage auch mal einen schönen Zander gefangen, der hatte aber so komische Balken im Gesicht....


Naja habe aber ein bisschen die Stelle verzerrt! Habe nämlich angst, dass mir jemand die Fische wegfängt !


----------



## PLATINESOX (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

OHNE WORTE!!!#q:q

Gruss Marcel


----------



## Gufiwerfer (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Da hat wohl jemand Langeweile


----------



## L!mmerikkx (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Hehe Spaß muss sein !!!


----------



## zesch (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



L!mmerikkx schrieb:


> Sooo habe die Tage auch mal einen schönen Zander gefangen, der hatte aber so komische Balken im Gesicht....
> 
> 
> Naja habe aber ein bisschen die Stelle verzerrt! Habe nämlich angst, dass mir jemand die Fische wegfängt !



_________________

wieso ?|bigeyes

ich war doch eine Stunde vor Dir dort und hab alle "Großen"

weggefangen.....:q

die sind dann ohne Foto in die Tüte gewandert !

(muss ja auch mal sein, wenn schon 5 über 70cm hintereinander beißen)

Schade das für Dich nur die "Kleinen" übrig geblieben sind !#h


Gruß
zesch


----------



## randio (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

wow, fahrt ihr echt alle zu dem besagten spot??? 
ist ja auch fast über ne stunde fahrt und doch schon arg weit für paar stunden fischen.

werde da aber die tage wohl auch mal wieder aufschlagen...
ist nun schon ewig her...und maybe sieht man sich ja mal.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



L!mmerikkx schrieb:


> Sooo habe die Tage auch mal einen schönen Zander gefangen, der hatte aber so komische Balken im Gesicht....
> 
> 
> Naja habe aber ein bisschen die Stelle verzerrt! Habe nämlich angst, dass mir jemand die Fische wegfängt !


 

Das ist nicht dein ernst>>>>#q#c


----------



## Jose (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



zesch schrieb:


> ...ich ... hab _*alle*_ "Großen" weggefangen
> die sind dann ohne Foto _*in die Tüte*_ gewandert !
> 
> (muss ja auch mal sein, wenn schon _*5 *_über 70cm hintereinander beißen) ...




nur so am rande:
NRW: fangbegrenzung zander *3 *stück pro tag


----------



## Magdeburger (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@ Haifisch und Jose: Sein Post trieft doch nur so vor Ironie. 

Sollte doch sicher nur ne Verballhornung von L!mmerikkxs scherzhaft-übertrieben verfremdeten Fangbild sein.


----------



## Jose (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> @ Haifisch und Jose: Sein Post trieft doch nur so vor Ironie...



aha. hatte von zesch auch ne gute meinung. hätte eine bessere, wenn er sich auf "drei in der tüte" beschränkt hätte.
unsere AB-highlights bedürfen ständiger nachschulung, da darf man nicht irritieren...


----------



## Anek20dot (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

|bigeyes ..... "AKtuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010".... wenn ihr Fische gefangen habt ok..... aber der ganze Müll hier... Ich klicke immer auf den Thread in der Hoffnung Fische zu sehen. (jetzt kommt nicht mit dem scheixx: "dann geh doch Angeln"). Alles Andere bitte per PN


----------



## Gufiwerfer (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Jose schrieb:


> aha. hatte von zesch auch ne gute meinung. hätte eine bessere, wenn er sich auf "drei in der tüte" beschränkt hätte.
> unsere AB-highlights bedürfen ständiger nachschulung, da darf man nicht irritieren...





An dem besagten Spot gibt es keine Fangbegrenzung...



Hoffe komme noch im alten Jahr ans Wasser,like Silvesterabschlussfischen wie jedes Jahr:l


----------



## randio (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

da die "bande" aber oft zu zweit oder dritt los zieht, wäre mal wieder alles im erdenklichen rahmen und absolut legitim. 

es wäre ihm auch gegönnt, da er anhand seiner bilder mehr als genug fische released hat...

UND, ist ja bald x-mas...so ein schön verpackter zander, hat doch was. :vik:

ah gufiwerfer, DER "spot" ist dann sowas wie der vatikan... :q

zumindest vom wetter her und den wasserstandsvorraussagen, sollte es nächste woche nochmal mit einer exkursion klappen. 
es sei denn, der ganze schnee schmilzt schon wieder und das "fallen" stagniert.


----------



## Slipknot1 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Moin Leute

Ich wollte Ende Dezember mal los. Bin ein echter Rheinanfänger.

Ich wollte in die Weselecke, hab da schon über GoogleMaps was gefunden  

Meint ihr das lohnt sich überhaupt?


----------



## zesch (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

ein bischen Spaß sollten doch alle bei dem Wetter haben oder ?

(Wenn wir schon nicht angeln gehen können...)

ehrlich gesagt ich habe dieses Jahr nicht einen über 70 Z gefischt (im Rhein)

das Post. war nur eine Spaßreaktion auf das Balkenfoto

alles nicht so ernst nehmen + es ist bald Weihnachten !

Gruß
zesch


----------



## zesch (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@Anek

Kann es sein das Alles Andere in wirklich kein Alessandro heißt ?

Dann hab ich den schönmal im Radio gehört

HHuuuuuaaaa


----------



## masterpike (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Jau, und außerdem lässt die "Bande" mehr als 90% Ihrer Fänge wieder schwimmen, damit wir bald wieder genug 70er fangen können.

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## randio (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

das ist mehr als löblich und bei mir/uns gehen auch über 90% wieder über board.

trotzdem verurteile ich niemanden, der in maßen fische entnimmt. 

wenns sein muß, von mir aus auch maßige in massen...dann aber nicht über zu wenig fische und den cormoran meckern.


----------



## L!mmerikkx (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Anek20dot schrieb:


> |bigeyes ..... "AKtuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010".... wenn ihr Fische gefangen habt ok..... aber der ganze Müll hier... Ich klicke immer auf den Thread in der Hoffnung Fische zu sehen. (jetzt kommt nicht mit dem scheixx: "dann geh doch Angeln"). Alles Andere bitte per PN




Dann schnapp dir ne Rute und geh angeln oder schau dir n paar angelvideos an ! |supergri 

Man ist doch nur spass... nehm das mal nicht so ernst #6:vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



zesch schrieb:


> ein bischen Spaß sollten doch alle bei dem Wetter haben oder ?
> 
> (Wenn wir schon nicht angeln gehen können...)
> 
> ...






@Sascha müssen wieder zusammen los ziehen dann kann ich dir ein paar Zander über 70 zeigen...


----------



## pk0312 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

wenn wir mit 90% mal hinkommen würde schon fast auf ü 95% gehn naja egal halt ne menge

nicht mehr lange zesch


----------



## Sledge (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Moin!
Daß ihr gute 90% zurücksetzt ist schon klar, jede Truhe hat ihre Grenzen!
Da wir nur noch zu zweit sind, habe ich eine andere , bestandschonendere Methode entwickelt.
Ich fange die 90% erst gar nicht, sondern nur die 10% die ich dann auch verwerte (sorry Adam):q:m!

Gruß sledge#h


----------



## Birger (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Moin,

im Moment herrscht ja starkes Hochwasser am Rhein. Da ich seit diesem Jahr auch zu den Rheinanglern gehöre, hab ich schon alle Bedingungen gefischt. Aber wenn es so stark ansteigt und zudem trüb wird, geht meist nix, bzw. nicht viel. Wenn man bei Hochwasser einen erwischt, dann aber ne Maschine, was ja auch nicht zu verachten ist.
Oder hat jemand die letzten Tage was gefangen?


----------



## Peter K. (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@Badboy

zeig uns hier doch mal ein paar 70er

Gruß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@Peter K.

vieleicht dieses We wenn einer einsteigt...

Im Fotoalbum sind auch ein paar gute Zander zusehen....


----------



## randio (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

habt ihr am we den rhein "gerockt"??? 

los, motiviert mich mal...ab dienstag habe ich urlaub.


----------



## Peter K. (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Hochwasser + Schneewetter =  Lieber auf der Couch


----------



## WallerKalle04 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

obwohl freitag den letzten dieses jahr gearbeitet bisher nur couch!:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

War Samstag los hatte nur ne Brasse...


----------



## Peter K. (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Momentan lohnt es sich einfach nicht.

Für mich ist diese Saison auch abgeschloßen.

Werde wohl erst ab Juni wieder angreifen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@Peter K.

du gibst aber schnell auf! Grade jetzt ist die beste Zeit um gute Zander zu fangen. Das Problem ist zurzeit der Pegel und das Wetter.


----------



## sven_sid (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

hallo zusammen waren auch sammstag und heute am rhein hafen hefen einfahrt und zulauf nix gar nix traurig aber war^^

naja kommen bessere tage


----------



## aalk47 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@peterK:
heisst das, du fischst jetzt ganze 5 monate nicht?!


----------



## Gufiwerfer (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Entweder fahre ich diese Woche mal nach Arbeit zum Rhein,ansonsten nach X-Mas da habe ich auch Urlaub


----------



## lsski (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Ich weiss das es weh tut aber :c
aktuell beißen die Zander im Haringvliet und Hollans Diep wie bolle.
über 30 Bisse am Tag Vertikal vom Boot aus 

#hJeff


----------



## randio (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

nö, holland hat für mich in vielen ecken was vom forellenpuff.
ab und an ganz witzig, aber auf dauer keine herausforderung.

ich habe am rhein in D auch mal tage mit 20-30 bissen und das freut mich wirklich.

p.s. bekannte fangen aber das ganze jahr über im haringvliet unmengen zander und nicht nur im winter, wenn ALLE deutschen zander nach holland schwimmen... :q


----------



## Peter K. (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@Badboy

Die beste Zeit ist schon vorbei, von September bis November, kommen immer die Großen, siehe meine Fotos zum Anfang des Threads. 

Und das jedes Jahr aufs Neue.

Im Winter macht mir das Fischen am Rhein keinen Spaß, klar kann nen Dicker einsteigen, aber für einen Biss in 2-3 Std, setz ich mich nicht ins Auto und fahre 50km.

Bin ab nächsten Jahr im Wuppertaler Verein und werde dort als Ausgleich zum Rhein, die Wupper befischen. Ab 15.März geht die Saison los. Vor allem auf Salmoniden mit der Spinnrute.


----------



## randio (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@peter
ja, ist ein super ausgleich...
bei mir gehen die salmoniden ab april.
dieses jahr gab es weit über 100 bafos, vereinzelt nen döbel oder ne äsche und gerade mit der leichten spinne ist das ein traum.

aber trotzdem MUSS am rhein noch was gehen... ;-)
denke mal, werde es morgen trotzdem testen.


----------



## peterSbizarre (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Bin ab nächsten Jahr im Wuppertaler Verein und werde dort als Ausgleich zum Rhein, die Wupper befischen. Ab 15.März geht die Saison los. Vor allem auf Salmoniden mit der Spinnrute.


nur zur infor: in der wupper gibts nicht all zu viele salmonellen. und wenn du da erstmal am start bist bestimmt bald garkeine mehr.:q
PS: frag mal oliver. der weiss wo man einfacher und günstiger an forellenfilets rankommt.#6


----------



## Peter K. (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@Unbekannter

kennen wir uns persöhnlich oder wieso lässt du hier so einen Stutz von dir?

Es gibt noch sehr gute Strecken, vor allem was Salmoniden angeht. Vielleicht erkundigst du dich da mal besser.

p.s. ansonsten einfach mal die .. halten oder mal was ansehnliches posten, Marius..


----------



## u-see fischer (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Peter K. schrieb:


> @Unbekannter
> 
> kennen wir uns persöhnlich oder wieso lässt du hier so einen Stutz von dir?
> 
> ...



Mensch Peter, immer ruhig bleiben, er redet doch von Salmonellen nicht Salmoniden  Davon gibt es in der Wupper bestimmt nicht viele (hoffe ich doch).

Ein Kollege befischt die Wupper im Stadtgebiet Wuppertal, Salmoniden gibt es dort bestimmt.


----------



## Peter K. (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@u-see fischer

Er spricht von dem was eigentlich Salmoniden heißt, aber anscheinend gibts da eine Wissenslücke, aber der Versuch was schlaues schreiben  zu wollen, zählt ja auch:-D

Die Strecke hat viel Potenzial, wenn man etwas Zeit investiert, wird man auch regelmässigen Erfolg haben. 

So ist es an jedem neuen Gewässer!


----------



## randio (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

ein bekannter ist auch in einem wuppertaler verein (die haben eine lange warteliste) und er fängt auch gut.

zwar um einiges weniger, als ich in meinem gewässer, aber zum teil viel größere forellen.

vielleicht sollten wir dafür was neues aufmachen, sonst wird es hier unübersichtlich.


----------



## Peter K. (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@randio

Ein Forellenfänge NRW 2011 Thread wäre sinnvoll, was hälst du davon?


----------



## randio (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

bedingt.
ich schreibe dir später mal eine pn...


----------



## peterSbizarre (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Die Strecke hat viel Pottynzial, wenn man etwas Zeit investiert, wird man auch regelmässigen Erfolg haben.
> 
> So ist es an jedem neuen Gewässer!


Irgendwann nicht mehr.:q


----------



## aalk47 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

ich finde so nen forellenfred auch super ...

da klinken sich dann milionen fischgeiler schlachter die infos weg ... und ne woche spaeter rennen dann alle die gelege der aeschen kaputt, weil sie unbedingt zum saisonbeginn doof im wasser rumwaten muessen.


----------



## Pitri1982 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Weihnachten.... Das Fest des Friedens und der Besinnlichkeit....


----------



## aalk47 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@mr. sprock:
ich trinke nicht, aber kennst du adenochrom?
das ballert vielleicht, sag ich dir ...


----------



## Gufiwerfer (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Je nach Wetterlage werde ich Montag mal zum Rhein,auch wenn angeblich alle Zander in Haringvliet sein sollen


----------



## sven_sid (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

hallo zusammen meint ihr das es sich lohnt morgen mal zum rhein zu fahren bei dem wasser massen????

gruß sven


----------



## paul hucho (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



sven_sid schrieb:


> hallo zusammen meint ihr das es sich lohnt morgen mal zum rhein zu fahren bei dem wasser massen????
> 
> gruß sven




ja, genau.


kann jemand sagen wann es sich überhaupt wieder mal lohnt? *dass man auch wirklich vernüpftig fischen kann* 

lohnen kanns sich immer :q


|wavey:


----------



## lsski (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

na ja dat sieht nicht gut aus.
http://www.elwis.de/gewaesserkunde/...?pegelId=8f7e5f92-1153-4f93-acba-ca48670c8ca9


----------



## randio (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

da gebe ich isski recht.

es "könnte" immer was gehen, aber optimal ist wohl anders... ;-)


----------



## u-see fischer (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Bin heute in Düsseldorf über den Rhein gefahren. Buhnen sind komplett überspühlt.

Beobachte auch den Pegel bei Elwis.de, weiß aber nicht sichter ab wechem Pegel die Buhnen betrettbar sind.


----------



## weberei (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@U-seefischer:
das kannst du ganz einfach nachvollziehen, indem du gleichzeitig eine Webcam betrachtest. Da bietet sich zB die der Düsseldorfer Stadtwerke am Kraftwerk Lauswart an:
http://www.swd-ag.de/privatkunden/spiel_spass/webcam.php

Speziell das zweite Bild sollte in diesem Fall sehr hilfreich sein, da dort Buhnen klar erkennbar sind...


----------



## King Wetzel (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

ich war heute bei levkusen am rhein da ging ja mal garnix aber hauptsache neues gerät ausgetestet
MFG Henry


----------



## WallerKalle04 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

werd wohl morgen mal los eventuel!


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Wir waren die letzten zwei Tage in einigen Rheinhäfen in Duisburg auf Zander Spinnfischen. Nix zu machen. Für uns waren diese Gewässer zwar Neuland, aber die anderen Angler fingen auch nichts.

Durch das Hochwasser waren viele Stellen nicht zu beangeln, andere sehr hängerträchtig. Eine Schwierige Angelei, vor allem wenn man sich in den Gewässern nicht auskennt.

Erfolgserlebnis: ein Fehlbiss auf einen weißen Twister.

Geplant ist ein neuer Angriff, wenn sich der Pegel wieder beruhigt hat.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Bei den Temperaturen muss man an den 2 Häfen probieren wo Warmwasser gepumt wird...


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Bei den Temperaturen muss man an den 2 Häfen probieren wo Warmwasser gepumt wird...



Genau da waren wir ;-)

Wegen der Feiertage wurde bei dem einen Hafen nicht gearbeitet, folglich kein Warmwasser (trotzdem war diese Stelle stark von anderen Anglern besucht).

Die andere Stelle war direkt am Einlauf durch ein angeleintes Boot und das Überspülte Ufer mit zwei Mann nicht zu befischen, also haben wir etwas versetzt geangelt.
Dort kam auch der Biss, demzufolge hast du völlig Recht, danke für den Hinweis!

Ich bin übrigens erstaunt wie Hilfreich und offen die Angler in den Hafengebieten doch sind, auch wenn sie natürlich nicht alles verraten. Aber von Fischneid keine Spur, die Infos werden großzügig ausgetauscht.

Übrigens: der Biss kam auf einen weißen Twister, der einfach unmittelbar an der Spundwand unter der Oberfläche wie ein Spinner eingeleiert wurde.
Den Tipp haben wir von einem Gerätehändler bekommen.


----------



## randio (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

dann war es wohl ein rapfen...


----------



## Klaus-a. (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Bin heute in Düsseldorf über den Rhein gefahren. Buhnen sind komplett überspühlt.
> 
> Beobachte auch den Pegel bei Elwis.de, weiß aber nicht sichter ab wechem Pegel die Buhnen betrettbar sind.



Hallo,bis einen um 4,00m sind die Buhnen noch zu gerade zu betreten,ist die Tendenz steigend geht es sehr schnell das die Buhnen nicht mehr zu betreten sind ,deshalb genau den Pegelstand beobachten.


----------



## masterpike (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Übrigens: der Biss kam auf einen weißen Twister



Das wundert mich nicht, bei der Brühe in dem besagten Hafen!
Bald sollte wieder mehr gehen.

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Pitri1982 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Ich war heute in den Häfen unterwegs.... nicht einen Biss gehabt... das komplete Orchester abgefeuert, aber bis auf zwei Laubfische war einfach nix zu holen. Ich will endlich wieder Bisse....

Also guten rutsch & petri geil! ;-)


----------



## sven_sid (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

tach zusammen war heute auch unterwegs aber bei mir war auch nichts zu holen gruß sven


----------



## randio (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

ich war zum saisonabschluss auch unterwegs...

mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden auge!

nachdem wallerkalle leider kurzfristig absagen musste,
habe ich kurzerhand umdisponiert.

bin dann bei strahlendem sonnenschein und 4-5 grad trotzdem für 2 1/2 stunden raus.

ergebnis waren 3 zander zwischen 56 und 59 cm.
dazu noch 3-4 weitere bisse.

soweit das lachende auge...

an meinem ersten spot hatte ich den hammereinschlag!
die rocke hat sich ungelogen zu einem halbkreis gebogen und
der fisch hat ruhige, dumpfe kopfstöße erwidert.
erst schwamm er "ruhig" ca. 4-5m nach links und dann das selbe nach rechts...

lange rede kurzer sinn, er ist nach ca. 15 sek. ausgeschlitzt...
ich denke, dass wäre zumindest mein diesjähriger rekordzander gewesen.
der leidgeprüfte gummifisch hing nur noch am letzten zipfel vom haken.

naja, umso motivierter starte ich ins jahr 2011.
den hole ich mir... ;-)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@randio petri

welche Köder waren erfolgreich? Und welche farbe wär interessant. Wollte Morgen vieleicht los.


----------



## aalk47 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

ich hatte heute leider keine aktion in 5 stunden angelei mit gummies.

bin dann frustriert eben die paar meter rueber zur vulkanstrasse gelaufen und habe mir von mandy ordentlich fuer nen fuffi die rute enteisen lassen.

das war ein fuer mich guter abschluss der saison.


----------



## zesch (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Glückwunsch !

Randio hat bestimmt das gleiche getan:

an meinem ersten spot hatte ich den hammereinschlag!
die rocke hat sich ungelogen zu einem halbkreis gebogen und
der fisch hat ruhige, dumpfe kopfstöße erwidert.
erst schwamm er "ruhig" ca. 4-5m nach links und dann das selbe nach rechts...

lange rede kurzer sinn, er ist nach ca. 15 sek. ausgeschlitzt...
ich denke, dass wäre zumindest mein diesjähriger rekordzander gewesen.
der leidgeprüfte gummifisch hing nur noch am letzten zipfel vom haken.

Fazit:

die Version von Aalk ist glaubwürdiger !

Guten Rutsch

wünscht

zesch


----------



## randio (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

danke, wünsche auch einen guten rutsch.

@badboy
auf alle fälle dezente, dunkle farben.
die zander hatten "egel" am bauch. 
ergo, sie kleben am grund.
bei sonnenschein können sie dann dunkle farben (kontrast) zur oberfläche hin besser erkennen...
(rede ich mir zumindest ein) 

@aalk
dann hat es sich ja auch für dich gelohnt. ;-)


----------



## pk0312 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

bei der Suppe die momentan durch den Rhein fliesst und 4-6 meter wassertiefe sieht der Zander deinen dunklen Köder höchstens 5cm weit 

ich schliesse mich zesch`s aussage an


----------



## Pitri1982 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Petri @Randio zu deinen Fängen. Hört sich doch nach einen guten Wintertag an.Wie haste den Köder den geführt und wieviel Uhr kamen die Bisse? Auf No Action? Fotos wären mal wieder was nettes hier im Thread. 
Ich werde heute auch wieder los. Mal sehen ob's besser läuft als gestern.


----------



## Gufiwerfer (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!


Habe mir gestern die Rheinkarte besorgt,evtl komme ich morgen früh zum Rhein,sonst am Sonntag


----------



## randio (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

werde ein bild nachreichen...
ist aber mit "etwas" blut.
und seit den letzten diskussionen von wallerkalles bild, wollte ich mir das ersparen.

und jungs, nicht neidisch sein, ihr fangt garantiert auch wieder eure zander, wenn es etwas leichter ist. 

@pitri
alles in einem kleinen zeitfenster um die mittagszeit.
und das ich kaum no action fische, schrieb ich dir schon...

und ja, es war okay...aber wie gesagt, von den größen hatte ich in diesem jahr unmengen, da hätte ich gerne ein paar gegen den gestrigen brocken eingetauscht.


----------



## manolo86 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Hey randio, 
petri zu den Zandern, hat es also doch noch geklappt. ;-)
Schade, dass ich zur Zeit nicht mitkommen kann.
Durfte gestern aber schon die Bilder bestaunen und muss sagen, der eine war echt ziemlich fett. 

Unter solchen solchen Bedingungen trennt sich halt die Spreu vom Weizen. :vik:

Ich freue mich schon auf das Jahr 2011 und wünsche allen hier anwesenden Rheinangler ein erfolgreiches Angeljahr.


----------



## randio (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

@manolo
naja, so würde ich es nun nicht unbedingt bezeichnen...

wenn niemand in den häfen fängt, würde ich einfach mal sagen,
mein spot war recht gut. ;-)
UND das wasser ist auch nicht überall soooo trüb.

und ja, der war richtig fett.
war alles voll laich. schade um den fisch, aber der hat zu stark geblutet.

möchte mich nochmal deinen wünschen anschließen...


----------



## manolo86 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



randio schrieb:


> @manolo
> naja, so würde ich es nun nicht unbedingt bezeichnen...
> 
> wenn niemand in den häfen fängt, würde ich einfach mal sagen,
> ...


 
Genau, da hast du natürlich recht, war ja auch nur Spaß. #6

Man muss ja auch berücksichtigen, dass wir noch Anfänger sind. Zumindest ich, was das Gewässer betrifft. 

Bis dahin...


----------



## randio (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

allen ein frohes neues jahr!!!
nicht unbedingt dicke fische, sondern primär gesundheit...

und ein nachtrag vom 30.12....
[URL=http://img405.*ih.us/i/59erzander600x275.jpg/]http://img405.*ih.us/img405/3252/59erzander600x275.jpg


[/URL]


----------



## Oliver03 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



manolo86 schrieb:


> Unter solchen solchen Bedingungen trennt sich halt die Spreu vom Weizen. :vik:




Wow |bigeyes der Randio und seine Kollegen sind ja voll die Zanderspezialisten am Rhein hier!

Ich wünschte ich könnte auch so gut Angeln wie die...

Dann würde ich jetzt hier ebenfalls nen 50er Zander posten, den ich auf der Packung abgelegt hab.


Respekt JUNGS ihr habts echt drauf! #6


----------



## randio (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

wow, in diesem von neid zerfressenen thread voller "experten", kann man es auch niemandem recht machen... #d

der eine glaubt nix weil er wohl selber nix fängt, der andere möchte bilder, der nächste möchte keine bilder und und und...

mit der ironie klappt es wohl auch nicht so ganz, dafür ist der ein oder andere hier einfach zu "schlau"... 

p.s. und NEIN lieber oliver, es werden keine fische in den packungen abgelegt, die nicht entnommen werden!!! dieser 59er zander wurde entnommen, da er stark geblutet hat.
und JA, ich freue mich auch sehr über einen nur 59cm großen zander.

nun rechtfertige ich mich auch noch...

witzig ist nur, dass von den größten skeptikern dieses threads dann anfragen bezüglich location und köder via pn kommen...


----------



## Tradnats (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

schöner fetter Zander

Petri lass ihn dir schmecken


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

2010 war letztes Jahr.

Frohes neues den Zanderjägern.

Hab jetzt auch gesehen. 2011 ist ja schon erstellt.


----------



## Oliver03 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



randio schrieb:


> p.s. und NEIN lieber oliver, es werden keine fische in den packungen abgelegt, die nicht entnommen werden!!! dieser 59er zander wurde entnommen, da er stark geblutet hat.
> und JA, ich freue mich auch sehr über einen nur 59cm großen zander.



Das habe ich doch garnicht behauptet...

Dennoch sollte man auch mit Fischen die man entnehmen möchte artgerecht umgehen. Wenn ich Angler beobachte, die die Zander einfach irgendwie auf die Packung zerren und diese sich dort halb zu Tode schütteln lassen bevor sie in die Hand genommen werden, bekomme ich das Kotzen.


Für den Zweck ein schnelles Beweis-Foto vorm Abschlagen zu machen, ist es aber durchaus ok den Zander so auf den Boden zu legen wie du es getan hast.
Dennoch solltest du dich mal nach dem Sinn davon fragen..
Wenn dir Leute hier nicht glauben das du was gefangen hast kann dir das doch eigentlich sch... egal sein oder?

Und ja natürlich freut man sich auch über nen 50er Zander, aber davon haben fast alle die den Thread hier lesen schon genug selber gesehen und gefangen. Ich persönlich schaue hier immer wieder rein um mal was besonderes aus meinem Hausgewässer zu sehen, sprich Zander von 60+
Gerne auch Fotos von kleineren z.B. eine Dublette oder einfach schöne Fotos vorm Sonnenuntergang usw.


----------



## randio (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

natürlich gehe ich artgerecht mit fischen um...
(rede ich mir zumindest ein)

er wurde auch abgeschlagen und "erstochen" bevor er in bildern festgehalten wurde.

wenn du deine klausuren hinter dich gebracht hast, kannst du mich gerne mal kontaktieren und mir zeigen wie man "größere" zander fängt. wäre nett und würde mich freuen...

alles weitere hier, oder?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=206560


----------



## Apoo (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*

Oliver03 der Thread hier heisst aber nicht Zanderprachtexemplare aus dem Rhein welche bei Sonnenuntergang fotografiert wurden, sondern Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010, dies begrenzt die Fangfotos lediglich auf Zander die aus dem Rhein stammen, ausserdem glaube ich das der Fisch den man auf dem Foto sieht es recht egal ist wo er liegt wenn er tot ist.
Dieses blöde verbale zerstören von Bildern in diesem Thread führt evtl. dazu das du deine Prachtfänge hier drin nicht mehr sehen kannst, wenn du nicht ausgelassen genug bist geh angeln.


----------



## Gohann (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010*



Apoo schrieb:


> Oliver03 der Thread hier heisst aber nicht Zanderprachtexemplare aus dem Rhein welche bei Sonnenuntergang fotografiert wurden, sondern Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2010, dies begrenzt die Fangfotos lediglich auf Zander die aus dem Rhein stammen, ausserdem glaube ich das der Fisch den man auf dem Foto sieht es recht egal ist wo er liegt wenn er tot ist.
> Dieses blöde verbale zerstören von Bildern in diesem Thread führt evtl. dazu das du deine Prachtfänge hier drin nicht mehr sehen kannst, wenn du nicht ausgelassen genug bist geh angeln.




Da kann ich nur sagen: #6#6#6

Gruß Gohann#6#6#h


----------

